# اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع ده هيعجب المهتمين بالاثار
هعرض فيه المتاحف ومعلومات عنها و الاثار الموجود بها

 المتحف اليوناني- الروماني




 

تبلورت فكرة إنشاء المتحف بمدينة الإسكندرية فى حوالي عام 1891 . وتم  افتتاحه رسميا فى 17 اكتوبر 1892. 
يرجع تاريخ معظم المجموعات الموجودة فى المتحف إلى الفترة من القرن الثالث ق.م الى القرن الثالث الميلادى، وهى شاملة لعصرى البطالمة والرومان. تم تصنيف المجموعات وتنظيمها فى 27غرفة، بينما تظهر بعض القطع فى الحديقة الصغيرة.


*بعض مقتنيات المتحف:*​ 


​ -  عملة بيزنطية برونزية من عهد هيراكليوس (610 - 641م)، سكت بالإسكندرية. على الوجه الخلفي للعملة صليب على درجتين والحرف اليوناني (إس) الدال على الرقم 6  . 





- تمثال من الرخام لأوزوريس كانوب على شكل إناء، وهو إله محلي في مدينة كانوب أي أبو قير شرق الاسكندرية، وقد اتخذ غطاء الإناء شكل رأس الإله أوزوريس المصري، وجسم الإناء يشبه الأواني الكانوبية التي كانت تضم أحشاء المتوفى، وبدن الإناء مزخرف بمنحوتات بارزة تصور حربوقراطيس وإيزيس. 
 يعلو هذا المشهد صقران يقفان على ناووس. ومن كلا جانبى المشهد صور المعبود حربوقراطيس حاملاً علامة الحياة "عنخ" ومتبوع بالمعبودة إيزيس
*تمثال الراعي الصالح:*




- يصور التمثال الراعي الصالح شاباً نائماً على كتلة مربعة تستخدم قاعدة له،  ويحمل على كتفيه حملاً يقبض على أرجله بيمناه قرب صدره. 
             في يسراه عصا على حين يقف عند قدميه حملان صغيران يتطلعان إليه. ويدعم التمثال عمود على الظهر ينتهي بزخرف نباتي.
*تمثال ايرينايوس الكاهن:*




- يصور تمثال الكاهن ايرينايوس الذي تولى منصب حامي أو "بروستاتس" معبد سوكونوبايو نيسوس. وقد نحت التمثال من البازلت الأسود، ويصور الكاهن واقفاً على قاعدة متبعاً الأسلوب المصري التقليدي. 

*



*

- حلية زخرفية مستطيلة الشكل ومسطحة، مصور عليها طائر بشكل جانبي، يعلوه ثلاث وردات وأسفله وردة. 




- بقايا رأس تمثال من رخام أبيض للاسكندر الأكبر على الأسلوب الإغريقي وقد كسرت الأنف والذقن، 

*فسيفساء للملكة برنيكى الثانية:*




- هذه اللوحة تظهر تصويرا للملكة برنيكى الثانية،زوجة بطلميوس الثالث. تحمل الملكة فوق رأسها قيدوما (مقدمة مركب)؛ كرمز للقوة البحرية للعهد البطلمى. 
  وجه الملكة في الصورة ممتلئ والجبهة عريضة ومنخفضة قليلاً، وعيناها جاحظتان لامعتان، والأنف كبير ومستقيم، والفم ممتلئ وصغير والشفتان مطليتان، تحمل اللوحة توقيع الفنان الإغريقي سوفيلوس.

*قاعدة وقدم ايسيدروس:*





 
- نحتت القاعدة الرخامية لعرض قدم ايسيدورس، حيث يعلو الأسطون القائم شبه الدائري قاعدة مربعة، ويستوي السطح الأمامي الذي بلغ غاية الصقل وقد نقش بسطور إغريقية تسعة بلون أحمر. أما ظاهره فشبه دائري وأقل صقلاً. 
 ينتمي النعل إلى الطراز الروماني المسمى كالسيوس باتريكس الذي يدل على ما كان لايسيدورس في الإسكندرية من منزلة اجتماعية رفيعة.







- قطعة من الحلي للزينة، شكلت في هيئة تاج محاط بإطار بارز من خط سميك. يوجد بداخل الإطار نقش غائر بمنظر جانبي لطائرين يواجه أحدهما الآخر، وقد فتحا منقاريهما؛ وكأنهما يتحدثان. 
  يظهر قرص بين الطائرين، وخلف كل منهما حلية غير واضحة الملامح. هناك خمسة ثقوب، ثلاثة منها في الركن العلوي الأيسر لقطعة الحلي، لربطها بشيء ما. 
تمثال سيرابيس :







*In the middle of the hall, a statue of the god Sirabis made of rigid basalt, in the death form that was usually erected side by side to its human form. The statue was found in the ruins of the Sirabuim temple in 1895 near Al Sawary Pillar, along with a piece of stone of the pedestal (Currently exhibited under the statue) and indicates that the person who ordered the erection of the statue was the Roman Emperor Hadrian (117-138 AD). The features of the ox corpse stand witness to the skillfulness with which the artist executed his masterpiece in all subtleness. It is apparent that the statue was erected inside the Sirabuim Temple after the Emperor Hadrian ordered its rebuilding on a wide scale.* 

في وسط القاعة ، وتمثال الإله Sirabis مصنوعة من البازلت جامدة ، في شكل من أشكال الموت التي عادة بنصب جنبا إلى جنب لمواردها البشرية. وعثر على التمثال في Sirabuim من أنقاض المعبد في 1895 بالقرب من Sawary  ، إضافة إلى قطعة من الحجر وضع عليها التمثال (عرضت في الوقت الراهن تحت التمثال) ، ويشير إلى أن الشخص الذي امر اقامة تمثال الامبراطور الروماني كان هادريان (117-138 ميلادي). ملامح من جثة ثور تقف شاهدا على براعة الفنان االمنفذ والتحفه فى دقه عمل التمثال. ومن الواضح أن أقيم تمثالSirabuim داخل المعبد بعد  الامبراطور هادريان أمر بإعادة بناءه على نطاق واسع.



تابعونى

:download:

:download:

:download:
المصدر : من السايت الرسمى للمتحف والهيئه المصريه للاثار
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

باقى مقتنيات المتحف




*Category:الفئه :Frieze: افريز

Material : الماده المصنوع منها :chalk stone:الطباشير الحجر
**الوصف * 

*Freeze of chalk stone with protruding carvings of two fishes swimming. *
افريز من الطباشير الحجرى نحت بارز به اتنين من اسماك السباحه





*Category:الفئه ot: وعاء

Material :الماده المصنوع منها:Burnt River Clay:طين الانهارالمحروق

**الوصف * 
*
Huge pot for storing food and provisions, with simple drawings on its surface, depicting a saint picture in circles, in addition to scenes of birds, plants and fishes of the river Nile. Made of burnt river clay, and its and was found in Wadi Al Natroon area *
وعاء ضخم لتخزين المواد الغذائيه و المؤن وعلى سطحه رسوم بسيطه وتصوير لصورة قديس فى الدوائر اضافه الى مشاهد من الطيور والنباتات والاسماك من نهر النيل وهو من الطين المحروق وعثر عليه فى منطقه وادى النطرون




*Category:الفئه :Lid:

Material :المادهurple stone:الحجر الارجوانى
**الوصف  *  
*
A rare cover of a casket, Hexagon in shape and the sides adorned with grape vines intermingled with human heads with a legendary effect. One of the figures depicts a baldhead with a rugged nose with grape vines coming out of the nostrils. It is believed to be the head of “Selenuis” one of the disciples of the grape God. This cover is unique in being carved of purple stone extremely rare, the quarries of which are located in the Smoke mountain to the east of Egypt. The stone used was one of the most cherished types during the Roman era. The cover was found at “Al Labban” area. *
نادر وجود غطاء للنعش والشكل سداسى الاطراف ومزين بفاينز عنب يتداخل مع رؤوس البشر الاسطوريه يصور الراس الاصلع والانف غليظه وفاينز العنب يخرج من انفه ومن المعتقد ان يكون رئيس السيلينوس واحد من تلاميذ كرمة الالله هذا هو تغطيه فريدة من نوعها من حيث انه منحوت من الحجر الارجوانى النادر جدا والكسارات الى تقع فى جبل الدخان شرق مصر و يستخدم الحجر فى اكثر الانواع العزيزه خلال الحقبه الرومانيه تم العثور على هذا الغطاء فى منطقة اللبان






*Category:الفئه: Statue:تمثال

Material:الماده: Marble: الرخام

**الوصف * 

*Statue of the saint Abi Mina standing in supplication between two parched camels. This is the only painting made of marble found in Egypt that depicts this scene in embossed carvings. Old resources mention that the grave of saint Abi Mina located in the western desert is adorned with a similar huge painting commemorating this incident, considered unique for its unparalleled conformity to the old legend. *
 تمثال للقديس ابى مينا يقف فى منظر الدعاء بين اثنين من الجمال الظمانه الا ان هذه لوحه من الرخام وجدت فى مصر ويصور مشهد من المنحوتات المنقوشه فضلا عن ان الموارد القديمه لقبر القديس ابى مينا الواقع فى الصحارء الغربيه كانت هناك لوحه مماثله ضخمه فى ذكرى هذه الحادثه وتعتبر فريده من نوعها ولم يسبق لها مثيل من اجل مطابقة لاسطورة قديمه





*Category:الفئه: statue: تمثال

Material: الماده: White Marble:الرخام الابيض
**الوصف* 

*An extremely rare statue depicting Christ standing as a Shepard man carrying a lamb on one shoulder and surrounded on both sides by a little lamb. This statue represents the care that Jesus Christ bestowed on believers. The statue is carved of white grayish marble and dates back to the 3rd century AD, found in Marsa Matrouh. *
نادرة للغاية يقف تمثال يصور المسيح بوصفه الراعى للخراف يحمل على الكتف واحد ويحيط به من الجانبين قليلا الضأن. هذا التمثال يمثل السيد المسيح والرعاية التي تمنح على المؤمنين والتمثال منحوت من الرخام الابيض رمادى ويعود تاريخها الى القرن الثالت  ميلادى ووجد فى مرسى مطروح

 



*Category : الفئه:    figures of fish and birds as depicted in freeze:شخصيات من الاسماك والطيور كما هو مبين في تجميد

Material:الماده: white Stone:الحجر الابيض
الوصف    *

 *Also figures of fish and birds as depicted in freeze , depicting intricate carvings of two fishes following each other in space as if swimming in water.  with a pyramid summit of marble with embedded carvings depicting two peacocks facing each other and seem to sip water out of goblet placed in the middle of a table. The outer ***** of the painting is lavishly decorated and traces of colors are evident among which red and black are prominent. The painting dates back to the 7th century AD. *
ا شخصيات من الاسماك والطيور كما هو مبين في تجميد وتصور النقوش المعقده اثنين من الاسماك يلى بعضهما بعضا فى الفضاء وكانه السباحه فى الماء مع قمة الهرم الرخام بداخلها اثنين من المنحوتات التي تصور الطاووس التي تواجه بعضها بعضا ، ويبدو أن رشفة من قدح ماء وضعها في منتصف الطاولة. اطار اللوحة الخارجي  مزينة ببذخ وآثار واضحة بين الألوان الحمراء والسوداء والتي هي بارزة. اللوحة تعود الى القرن  السابع قبل الميلاد




*
Category: الفئه:    
 A Memorial:نصب تذكارى 

Material :الماده:    White Marble: الرخام الابيض
**الوصف* 

 *a memorial written on its front in embossed carving a text commemorating the development of old Shediya water stream (Al Mahmoudiya presently) The text is topped by the Byzantine ensign – wreath with a cross in the middle. The text mentions that the development works were executed at the era of the Byzantine emperor Leo I (457-474 AD), previously the statue of the emperor topped this monument. *
تذكارية كتب على صدر صفحتها الأولى منقوشة في نحت نص ذكرى تطوير المجاري المائية القديمة Shediya (المحمودية حاليا) والنص على رأسها راية البيزنطي -- مع إكليل عبر في وسطه. ويشير النص إلى أن أعمال التطوير وأعدم في عهد الامبراطور البيزنطي ليو الأول (457-474 ميلادي) ، وسبق أن تمثال الامبراطور تصدرت هذا النصب






*Category :الفئه:    òStila

Material :الماده:    White Stone:الحجر الابيض 
**الوصف * 

*Graveyard stick with several crosses surrounding a huge one, engraved on which the Ankh sign of old Egypt with palm tree fronds hanging on two of its arms and colored in red. *
المقبرة بها عصا مع عدد من الصلبان المحيطه الضخمه منقوش عليها علامة Ankh مصر القديمة مع سعفة نخلة معلقة على اثنين من الأسلحة واللون الأحمر





*Category :الفئه:    Pot:وعاء

Material : الماده:    Burnt River Clay: الطين المحروق
**الوصف * 
*
A utensil ending with an obscene face from atop. *
إناء تنتهي وجه فاضح من فوق





*Category :الفئه: **Part of **shirt**
**  :جزء من قميصه

Material : الماده:    Textile:    المنسوجات    

**الوصف* 

*A morsel of a shirt, characterized by its rich colors, decorative designs and geometrical shapes in sequenced lines, in addition to scenes of dancers and legendary forms dating back to the 4th-5th century AD  *
وثمة لقمة من قميصه ، وتتميز بثراء الألوان والديكور والتصميمات والأشكال الهندسية في التسلسل الخطوط ، بالإضافة إلى مشاهد الراقصات والأشكال الأسطورية التي يعود تاريخها إلى القرن 4th - 5th م





*Category : الفئه:    Pad:وساده

Material : الماده:    wool:الصوف
**الوصف*  
*
displayed, being a cushion with a peculiar shape of woven wool. Found under the head of a corpse in a Christian graveyard. *

عرض وسادة مع كونها غريبة الشكل المنسوجة من الصوف. وجدت تحت رأس جثة في مقبرة مسيحية.


تابعونى
:download:
:download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*




depicting the angel of revelation standing on a marble pedestal and painted in multicolor


يصور ملاك الوحي يقف على قاعدة التمثال من الرخام والتي رسمت في الألوان







In addition, the hall exhibits splendid pieces of colored clay found in Alam Shaltoot area at the governorate of Marsa Matrooh, some of which is depicting interwoven units in multicolor. 


وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، قاعة المعارض الرائعة قطعة من الصلصال الملون وجدت في العالم في مجال Shaltoot محافظة مرسى مطروح، منها ما هو تصور وحدات متداخلة في كثير الألوان.





The hall hosts two almost identical caskets made of porcelain that are extremely opulent. Simple and symbolic scenes are painted on them depicting the wraps that surrounded the mummies during the Roman era. Casket of the two aforementioned ones is covered and reaches . They were found in the area of Persis in Abi Hommos.

تستضيف قاعة متطابقة تقريبا اثنين من الصناديق المصنوعة من الخزف التي فاخرة للغاية. بسيطة ورمزية على رسم المشاهد التي تصور لهم أن يلف حاصرت المومياوات خلال الحقبة الرومانية.وتغطى تلك المذكورة اعلاه و تم العثور عليها في منطقة ابي Persis في الحمص.





رأس تمثال الاسكندر الأكبر التي تصور له في الموقف التقليدي ، وتتطلع إلى أعلى ، وكثيف الشعر أقفال مع عظم ناتئ الحاجبين. قمة الرأس يبلغ 31 سم. وقد وجد فى الشارع الملكى بالاسكندريه القديمه





Displayed in this side of the hall is statue is found amidst the ruins of the Sirabuim Temple, and is depicting a bust of the god Sirabis in an ideal human form wearing the Greco-Roman coat known as the Hemation. On his head the sacred basket of secrets named the Kalathos is portrayed surrounded by an olive tree. The eyes are deep in their sockets and the beard is thick and the remainder of a golden paint that previously covered the face is still visible. The features of this statue are somehow similar to the main statue of the temple largely spoken of by old sources.

عرض في هذا الجانب من القاعة تمثال موجود وسط أنقاض معبد للSirabuim ، ويصور تمثال الإله Sirabis البشرية في شكل مثالي يرتدي معطفا اليوناني الروماني والمعروفة باسم Hemation. على رأسه المقدس سلة أسرار اسم Kalathos يصور تحيط بها شجرة الزيتون. العيون في تجويف عميق وكثيف اللحية هو وبقية ذهبية الطلاء التي كانت تغطي وجهه لا تزال واضحة. ملامح هذا التمثال على نحو مماثل لتمثال الرئيسي للمعبد كبير تحدثت مصادر قديمة.







Statue of the goddess Isis in its traditional form during the Roman era, clad in three plaid coats with the distinguishing knot at the lower bust and the hair combed in long locks from head center towards the back of the neck. The head is adorned by a beautiful crown and two feathers, and holding with her hand a sitrela to preserve the Nile water. The left foot steps on a crocodile. The statue depicts the goddess with a fixed glance and was found amidst the collection exhibited at the foyer of entrance , inside a chamber of a temple in the black head area at a sand dune, west to the old historical Canub channel. The statue is made of white bluish marble. 

تمثال للالهة ايزيس في شكله التقليدي خلال العصر الروماني ،  ويرتدون ثلاثة معاطف منقوشة مع التمييز بين عقدة في الدنيا والكساد في تمشيط الشعر الطويل أقفال من رئيس المركز نحو رقبته من الخلف. رئيس ازدانت بها جميلة واثنين تاج الريش ، وعقد معها ومن جهة sitrela للحفاظ على مياه نهر النيل. القدم اليسرى الخطوات على التماسيح. ويصور التمثال إلهة مع ثابت وهلة ، وعثر على وسط جمع عرضت في بهو المدخل من داخل غرفة في معبد الرأس السوداء في منطقة الكثبان الرملية غرب التاريخي القديم لقناة Canub. التمثال مصنوع من الرخام الأبيض مزرق.









An extremely rare statue of the god Sirabis depicting him posing on the throne. Its uniqueness stems from it being carved of eucalyptus wood and made of several pieces put together. Camouflaged by colored clay now mostly exposed, the statue reveals one of the methods used in making statues of gods outside of Alexandria, as it was found in the village of Baten Hreet (where the crocodile temple was found) At the end of the hall there are two glass vaults containing a collection of bronze statues of the Alexandrian trinity; Sirabis, wife the goddess Isis and Son Harpocrates 



نادرة جدا تمثال الإله Sirabis مما يصور له على العرش. تفرده نابع من كونها منحوتة من خشب شجرة الكينا والعديد من القطع مجتمعة. مموهة بها الصلصال الملون تتعرض الآن ، يكشف عن تمثال واحد من الأساليب المستخدمة في صنع تماثيل الآلهة خارج الإسكندرية ، كما تم العثور في قرية Baten Hreet (حيث تم العثور على معبد التمساح) . في نهاية القاعة وجود اثنين من خزائن زجاجية تحتوي على مجموعة من التماثيل البرونزية للثالوث السكندري ؛ Sirabis زوجته إلهة إيزيس وابن Harpocrates 







A Wooden Support of the Crocodile pad 

دعامه خشبيه من منصة التمساح








depicting Serabis stand between minierva and Heraclies 

يصور Serabis تقف بين minierva وHeraclies







depicting a snak cald Dagathus Daimon, which is the Good Soul, and it is the protection of the city of Alexandria 


تصور ثعبان يسمى  Dagathus Daimon ، وهو جيد والروح ، ومن حماية مدينة الإسكندرية







Plaque depicting Isis clad the Hematon and stood between two snaks 

اللوحة التي تصور إيزيس ترتدى Hematon واقفه بين ثعبانين






A Round Plaque of Mosaic Depicting a Flowers 


لوحه مدورة من فسيفساء تصور الزهور





A Statuette with a squre base, depicting 
 والتي تصور
 التمثال squre مع القاعدة ،







a statue believed to pertain to Batlaimus the 10th (88-80BC) depicting him in Greek looks clad in pharaonic attire, portrayed in Egyptian style. 

تمثال يعتقد أنها تخص بطلميوس فإن (th (88 - 80BC10التي تصور له في اليونانية يبدو يرتدون الزي الفرعوني ، وصورعلى الطراز الفرعونى في مصر . 






huge head of statue of Batlaimus the 4th Filopatter (222-204BC) depicting the king wearing the Upper/Lower crown of Egypt, eyes are hollow and were embedded with precious stones in the past. The hair was combed in Greek style under the head cover. Pink granite. Found in Old Canub.


تمثال ضخم للرئيس بطلميوس فإنFilopatter (222 - 204BC) 4th  يصور الملك مرتديا أعالي / تاج مصر السفلى ، والعيون ، وكانت جوفاء يرافق والأحجار الكريمة في الماضي. وتم تمشيط الشعر في اسلوب اليونانية تحت غطاء الرأس. الغرانيت الوردي. وجدت في Canub القديمة.​*تابعونى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*





Statue of the Roman Emperor Marcus Orilius, depicting him standing clad in military empyreal attire and glancing distractedly. Inexplicably a cross carved on the white marble statue. Found under the present site of Sayed Darwish theatre. 

تمثال الامبراطور الروماني ماركوس h,vgd,s ، ويصور له مكانة سماوي يرتدى الزي العسكري ، وبإلقاء نظرة خاطفة بتحير. لسبب غير مفهوم عبر المنحوتة على تمثال من الرخام الأبيض. ووجد في إطار هذا الموقع من مسرح سيد درويش.







head of a statue depicting Cleopatra the 7th. The only statue in the museum that conforms to the traditional image of Cleopatra portrayed on minted coins. Height 27 CM, carved of white marble and was found in Alexandria. 

رأس تمثال يصور كليوباتراالسابعه  التمثال الوحيد في المتحف يتفق مع صورة كليوباترا  التقليدية التى صورت على النقود المعدنية المسكوكة. الطول 27 سم ، ومنحوتة من الرخام الأبيض وعثر عليها في الإسكندرية.





Statue of a lady clad in the Hematone, with artist’s signature who copied it. White marble dating back to the 2nd century AD

تمثال لسيدة ترتدى  Hematone ، مع توقيع الفنان الذي نسخها.  وهى من الرخام الأبيض ويرجع تاريخها الى القرن الثانى ميلادى





Head of statue of Alexander the Great

رأس تمثال الاسكندر الاكبر





huge statue of an Emperor or a commander clad in military attire, mounted on it head of statue of Emperor Septimus Spherus Height 2,01 Meters. White marble.

تمثال ضخم للامبراطور أو قائد يرتدى الزي العسكري ،ركبت على رأس تمثال الامبراطورSeptimus Spherus . ارتفاع 2،01 متر. من  الرخام الأبيض.





Headless statue of a Roman persona clad in the coat called the hematone, wearing shoes. White marble (Gift of Mr. Pigoli). 

رأس تمثال روماني في شخص كان يرتدي معطفا ووصف hematone يرتدي حذاء. الرخام الأبيض (هدية السيد Pigoli).







Headless statue of a Roman speaker, clad in a wide coat called the Toga, holding with one hand the upper end of his coat and with the other hand a roll of papyrus (Mappa). Left leg bent. Wearing slippers with toes protruding. Next to it a box of papyrus papers (Cista) is displayed having intricate colorful details. Height 1.82 Meters. White with gray distinguishable veins of marble. (John Antoniades collection). 





huge head of statue of the Emperor Augustus (27BC-14AD), depicting the Emperor in his traditional features exuding power, energy, enthusiasm and stability. Made of marble or an unknown origin

رأس تمثال ضخم للإمبراطور أغسطس من 27 قبل الميلاد _14 ميلادى ، وتصور الامبراطور في النضوح السمات التقليدية للسلطة ، والطاقة ، والحماس والاستقرار. من الرخام ، أو مجهولة المصدر





huge head of statue of the Emperor Hadrian (117-138 AD), depicting features of power and energy at the face of the Emperor. White marble. Found in Banha

رأس تمثال ضخم للالامبراطور هادريان (117-138 ميلادي) ، وتصور ملامحالقوه والطاقه على وجه امبراطور. الرخام الأبيض. وجدت في بنها







a crocodile pad
وساده التمساح 
​​*​​

:download:
:download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أبريل 2009)

*




 head of statue for the Empress Julia Longina, wife of Emperor Domitian (81-96 AD). It reveals exquisite beauty with a cloud of sadness. Hair combed as was the style of Roman palatial ladies. Made of marble. Found in the well pit of the main corridor – Kom El Shokafa.  
رأس تمثال للامبراطورة جوليا لونجينا ، زوجة الامبراطورDomitian
(81-96 AD).  يكشف رائعة الجمال مع سحابة من الحزن. تمشيط الشعر كما كان فخم على الطراز الروماني للسيدات. مصنوعة من الرخام. وجدت في الحفرةللممر الرئيسي -- كوم الشقافه





head of statue of the Emperor Julius Caesar, depicting his famous features, with his intelligent and deep glances. The Caesar is clad in a helmet under which his locks of hair run wild, with an exaggerated ear size


رأس تمثال الامبراطور يوليوس قيصر ، وتصور ملامح الشهيرة ، بما لديه من الذكاء وبالغ التبصير. فإن قيصر هويتدى خوذة بموجبه له بخصلات شعره جاف وغليظ ، مع المبالغة في حجم الأذن





A Memorial For A farmer depicting the daily live sceen 

وهناك نصب تذكاري للمزارع يصور يوميا على الهواء مباشرة 





Huge arm of marble catching a ball. The skill of the ancient artist is apparent particularly in showing minute details of the anatomy of skin and veins when sculpting the statue that pertains to the old Alexandrian school of art. Height 90 Cm. White marble. Found in Banha

يد  ضخمة من الرخام لاقتناص الكرة. براعة الفنان القديم واضح وخاصة في التفاصيل الدقيقة التي تبين من التشريح الجلدية والأوردة عندما نحت التمثال التي تتعلق بالمدرسه الفنيه السكندريه  القديمه  . الطول 90 سم. الرخام الأبيض. وجدت في بنها





Statue of a water vendor heaving under the weight of a water carrier on his shoulder. The artist excels in depicting the simple shabby robe of the water vendor, portraying the leaning body and the heavy weight of water. Height 41 Cm. White marble.

تمثال لبائع المياه العنيفه يحملها على كتفه
والفنان تفوق فى تصور فستان رث لبائع الماء وتميل الى تصوير الجسم والوزن الثقيل للماء الطول 41 سم. الرخام الأبيض.





Statue of the god Sirabis depicting him standing, carved in black marble that refer to the nature of this ancient Alexandrian god of the under world. 

تمثال الإله Sirabis تصور له بالوقوف ، ومنحوتة من الرخام الأسود والتي تشير إلى طبيعة  الإسكندرية القديمة من تحت هذا الإله العالم.





Marvelous Statue of a youngman, the artestic skill appearing in the hair habits and eyes in******ion
التمثال الرائع لل youngman فإن فن المهارة التي تظهر في عادات الشعر ونقش العيون






Headless statue of the god of Nile, depicting him as an old man sitting on a throne of a rocky nature. The robe exposes the upper portion of the bust and kneeling on a hippopotamus. Greek ******ure appears under the statue. The body is surrounded by a bunch of children symbolizing the flooding of the Nile. White marble. Found in governorate of Elmenia.

رأس تمثال للإله النيل ، ويصور له رجل عجوز يجلس على عرش صخري الطبيعة. فإن لباس يعرض الجزء العلوي من التمثال النصفي ويركع على فرس النهر. ويبدو أن الكتاب المقدس اليونانية تحت التمثال. الهيئة تحيط به مجموعة من الأطفال ترمز فيضان النيل. الرخام الأبيض. عثر في محافظة المنيا





Statue of a priestess of Isis, or a Ptolemaic queen clad in the Hematone. On the bust there appears the knot of Isis and holding the prosperity horn. White marble. Found in Alexandria. 

تمثال للكاهنة إيزيس ، أو متعلق ب بطليموس الملكي ترتدى الملكة الهيماتيون. على تمثال هناك على ما يبدو عقدة إيزيس وعقد القرن الازدهار. الرخام الأبيض. وجدت في الإسكندرية.





Cover of casket in the form of a statue of an elderly man posing on his left side over a couch, head bent in deep silence and features indicate loss and regret. In the left hand a goblet is carried. White bluish marble – Found in old Canub

غطاء النعش في شكل تمثال لرجل مسن من موقعه على الجانب الأيسر فوق الأريكة ، رئيس عازمة في صمت عميق وخصائص تدل على الأسف والخسارة. في اليد اليسرى يحمل كاس او قدح. رخام ابيض مزرق -- وجدت فيCanub القديم *​

تابعونى​:download:
:download:
:download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أبريل 2009)

Statue of Falcon Which was The Sign of the Roman Empir 
مثال الصقر الذي كان علامة على الرومانية Empir





A Coupl statue depicting the God of Health and the Godess of mediciene 
 اثنين من التماثيل واحد يصور اله الصحه والاخر يصور اله الطب والدواء





Small head of a lady. The head slightly profiled to the right, with strands of wavy hair on top and cascade on both sides. 

راس صغيره لسيده راسها تميل قليلا الى اليمين وشعرها مجعد متدلى على الراس وعلى الجانبين





head of Selinus who is one of dionisus comrade 

راس Selinus الذي هو واحد من الرفاق dionisus





A White Marble Plaque depicting an old man laying on bed. 

 اللوحة من الرخام أبيض التي تصور رجل مسن وضع على السرير.





Depicting Head of Serabis 

يصور راس Serabis





Statuette depicting the Godess Aphrodite Knidos 
يصور تمثال الالهة الأفرودايت كيندوس





A small Head of Alexander 
راس صغيره للاسكندر





Miniature head of “Patlaimus the 2nd”, with his well-known front head and his delicate mouth slightly open

راس مصغرة لبطلميوس الثانى ،وعرف من الجبهه لراسه بانه حساس وفتح فمه قليلا





A small Head of a young woman with a bright simle
راس  صغيرة لامراءه شابه مع ابتسامه خفيفه





A Huge sceen of group of men crowd to watch a dancer , also ther is sceen of the Nile Source and fishing 
 
sceen ضخم من مجموعة من الرجال الجماهير لمشاهدة راقصة ، كما أن هناك sceen من منابع النيل ، وصيد الأسماك





Statue of The Hero Heraclis 
تمثال للبطل هيراكليس





Miniature statue head of “Patlaimus the 3rd”. The head is covered by the royal bandana.
راس لتمثال الملك بطليموس الثالث والراس مغطاه بغطاء ملكى​

بكده اكون انتهيت من اول متحف 
لو عجبكم الموضوع هكمل باقى الاثار والمتاحف
تابعونى
​
:download:
:download:
​


----------



## koko miro (3 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل ده انا روحت المتحف ده و هو تحفة قوى بجد ياريت كل الناس تروحه*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

ايه الجمال ده 
تحفة
انت كده هتخليني مروحش المحاضرة واقرا من عندك
وفي الاخر
النتيجة معروووووفة










هشييييييل المااااادة







لا بجد ياكوكي
مجهود رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

koko miro قال:


> *شكرا كوكى على الموضوع الجميل ده انا روحت المتحف ده و هو تحفة قوى بجد ياريت كل الناس تروحه*


ميرسى كتير ليكى يا كوكو


BishoRagheb قال:


> ايه الجمال ده
> تحفة
> انت كده هتخليني مروحش المحاضرة واقرا من عندك
> وفي الاخر
> ...



لا تعالى اقرا بس معلومات عامه هههههههههه
ربنا ميجيبش شيل مواد
ميرسى ليك


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع متكامل وفى منتهى الجمال يا سويتى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى كتير على المعلومات الرائعه 

يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع متكامل وفى منتهى الجمال يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير يا كوكو على تواجدك الجميل



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

*المتحف القبطي*​
أسس المتحف القبطي مرقص سميكة (باشا) عام 1910 ليساعد على دراسة تاريخ المسيحية في مصر . وهو عبارة عن حجرتين في الكنيسة المعلقة . وقد أنشئ الجناح القديم في هذه المنطقة نظرا لأن منطقة مصر القديمة لها مكانة كبيرة‏,‏ ففيها بنيت الكنيسة المعلقة التي سميت بهذا الاسم نظرا لأنها معلقة علي أحد برجي حصن بابليون‏,‏ وإن كان اسمها الحقيقي هو السيدة العذراء والسيدة دميانة‏,‏ ‏و في عام عام‏1947 أنشئ الجناح الجديد,‏ كما أن الجناح القديم في حد ذاته تحفة فنية نظرا لوجود الأسقف الخشبية المتميزة‏,‏ وهو ما تم ترميمه الآن‏. 








يقع المتحف القبطي داخل أسوار حصن بابليون الشهير الذي يعتبر من اشهر وأضخم الآثار الباقية للإمبراطورية الرومانية في مصر ،وقد بني هذا الحصن للحماية العسكرية الرومانية ليكون خط الدفاع الأول لبوابة مصر الشرقية ، وقد اختير هذا الموقع لأنه يتوسط مصر بين الوجه البحري والوجه القبلي . وتبلغ مساحة المتحف الكلية شاملة الحديقة والحصن حوالي 8000 م، وقد تم تطويره بجناحيه القديم والجديد والكنيسة المعلقة وتم افتتاحه بعد ذلك عام 1998. 









 ويبلغ عدد المقتنيات بالمتحف القبطي حوالي 16000 مقتنى، وقد رتبت مقتنيات المتحف تبعا لنوعياتها إلى اثني عشر قسما ، عرضت عرضا علميا روعي فيه الترتيب الزمني قدر الإمكان. 

 وقد ظل المتحف القبطي تابعاً للبطريركية القبطية حتى عام 1931 ثم اصبح تابعاً لوزارة الثقافة. 

المتحف يتسم بطابع الفن القبطي الممزوج بالتقاليد المصرية القديمة والهلينسية والبيزنطية والإسلامية ويجمع المتحف منذ إنشائه عام 1908 بين المادة الأثرية اللازمة والوثائق التي تساعد في دراسة تاريخ مصر منذ بدايات ظهور المسيحية وحتى الآن وكشف الستار عن تاريخ هذا العصر في وادي النيل . وكان منشئ القصر مرقص باشا سميكة متحمسا للآثار القبطية لدرجة مكنته بمجهوده الشخصي من إنجاز هذا العمل الكبير وكان يشعر بأن المشروع سوف يلعب دورا هاما في عرض حقبة ذات أهمية في تاريخ مصر القديمة التي كانت تضم في ذلك الوقت المتحف المصري للآثار الفرعونية واليوناني والروماني في الإسكندرية ومتحف الفن الإسلامي بالقاهرة ومن هنا كان إنشاء المتحف القبطي ضروريا لعرض أثار تلك الفترة التاريخية في تاريخ مصر.

إن أهم ما أضيف إلي المتحف القبطي هو ربط الجناح القديم بالجناح الجديد بواسطة ممر‏. والبداية تعود إلي عام‏1992‏ عندما تم إغلاق الجناح القديم حيث حدث تصدع في الحوائط وشروخ في الأسقف بعد الزلازل فتم تجميع كل الآثار في المخازن ولم يبق متاحا إلا بعض القاعات في المتحف الجديد‏,‏ ولهذا كان أول ما يتبادر إلي الذهن هو إعادة الفكر بالنسبة للمتحف‏,‏ والتي كانت أول معالمه ربط المبنيين عن طريق ممر وتقسيم القاعات إلي ست وعشرين قاعة وتجديد سيناريو العرض‏,‏ وقد بدأ تقسيم القاعات علي هذا الأساس‏,‏ ولهذا فإن أهم إنجاز بالمتحف هو طريقة عرض الشرقيات التي كانت مثبتة في الحوائط وهو نيش يثبت عليه رحلة العائلة المقدسة أو السيد المسيح وتلاميذه وقد رفعت من الحوائط ورممت ووضعت في فاترينات‏.‏ 


​





 أما عن أهم المعروضات في المتحف فهو كتاب مزامير داود وقد خصصت له قاعة منفصلة وهناك لوحات القلالي التي يستخدمها الرهبان في الأديرة ومعروض منها في الممر‏.‏ 

 ومن أشهر مقتنيات هذا المتحف أيضا ثلاث قطع من الأخشاب لها أهميتها القصوى في دراسة فن النحت فيما بين القرنين الرابع والسادس ، وهي باب كنسية القديسة بربارة ، ومذبح كنيسة القديسين سرجيوس وواخس ، وعتبة عليا كانت تزين أحد أبواب الكنيسة المعلقة ، وهناك بعض الآثار الخشبية ، وخصوصا الأحجبة والأبواب التي ترجع إلى الفترة فيما بين القرنين العاشر والرابع ، مما يعكس بوضوح تأثيرات الفن القبطي .

 وتعتبر قاعة المكتبة التي تضم عشرة آلاف مخطوط من أهم القاعات‏,‏ حيث تم تجهيزها بوسائل تحمي المخطوطات من الرطوبة والإضاءة‏‏ . 
 وهناك قاعة لكنائس مصر وتضم أهم القطع في كل كنيسة في مصر القديمة مثل الكنيسة المعلقة وأبي سرجة وأبي مينا‏. 

 ونجد بالمتحف آثار منطقة أهناسيا‏,‏ وهي آثار لها إطلالة أساطير يونانية تضم أفروديت رمز الجمال. والقاعة الرابعة تظهر أيضا مدي التأثيرات المصرية علي الفن القبطي‏,‏ حيث يوجد الصليب داخل علامة عنخ‏,‏ وهناك قطع من البرونز يظهر عليها الهلال وغصن الزيتون والصليب داخل علامة عنخ‏,‏ وهو يوحي بمدي روح الوحدة الوطنية في العصور القديمة‏.‏ ويظهر في آثار القرن الرابع والخامس الصليب داخل النيش بدلا من أفروديت‏.‏ 

 وتضم القاعة السادسة العديد من اللوحات الجدارية أو الشرقيات التي كانت ملتصقة بالحوائط وجدران المتحف وقد تم ترميمها جميعا ‏,‏ ويوجد بالقرب من القاعة حديقة متحفية داخلية والمنظر العام للقاعة يشبه كنيسة‏.‏ 


 وفي قاعة بويط توجد شرقيات في الحوائط رممت بوسائل علمية ويوجد لوحة تمثل السيدة العذراء وعلي يمينها ستة حواريين وعلي شمالها ستة حواريين آخرين ويوجد اثنان من كهنة بويط وتوجد صورة السيد المسيح وهو جالس في أعلي اللوحة‏.‏ 

 أما في الدور الثاني فتوجد مجموعة من حجر البرونز الذي يظهر عليه رمز الصقر‏,‏ وهو ما كان يمت بصلة للدولة الرومانية‏,‏ وتوجد عملات ذهبية اكتشفت منذ خمسة وعشرين عاما في زلعة بدير الأنبا شنودة بسوهاج‏,‏ وأما القاعة الحادية عشرة فيوجد بها حفائر تحكي قصصا في الإنجيل من العهد الجديد وحفائر أخري تحكي قصصا دينية من العهد القديم‏,‏ كما توجد لوحة تعبر عن قصة حواء وآدم وخروجهما من الجنة‏.‏ 

 وتضم قاعات الدور الثاني أيضا أخشابا ومعادن مهمة وصورا نسيجية لهرقل يصارع الأسود . 
 ويوجد في القاعة الخامسة عشرة برديات مهمة وهي برديات نجع حمادي أو برديات العارفين بالله وهي‏1600‏ بردية من نجع حمادي فقط‏.‏ 

 وتطالعنا القاعة التي تحمل رقم‏17‏ بفاترينة وحيدة خاصة بمزامير داود النبي‏,‏ وهي إحدي أسفار العهد القديم وسميت بمزامير داود نظرا لأن داود كان يسبح لله بالمزمار‏. 

 ونقطع الممر الذي يربط الجناح القديم بالجديد‏,‏ والذي يحتوي علي حفائر منطقة الكليا ثم ندخل إلي الجناح القديم‏,‏ حيث يضم فاترينة تحتوي علي مناظر نيلية ومناظر صيد ونباتات مائية وقطع حجرية تمثل الإله نيلوس رمز النيل عند الإغريق‏.‏ 
 وفي القاعة التاسعة عشرة نري أدوات زينة ومناظر من الحياة اليومية المصرية حتي نقابل الأيقونات القبطية المصرية المهمة التي تضم صور السيد المسيح والعذراء والقديسين‏,‏ ومن أهمها أيقونة الهروب التي توضح رحلة العائلة المقدسة في مصر والأماكن التي زارتها العائلة حتي محافظة أسيوط‏,‏ وأما الأيقونة الثانية فهي أيقونة توضح صورة الأنبا بولا والأنبا أنطونيوس ولكل منهما دير شهير في البحر الأحمر‏.‏ كما يوجد في هذه القاعة العديد من المعادن والأدوات التي تستعمل بالكنائس في الإنارات‏,‏ والتي يوجد عليها رمز الصليب كما يوجد مفاتيح من دير الأنبا شنودة بسوهاج والذي يسمي الدير الأبيض عليها كتابات قبطية مذهبة وتجاور هذه القاعة مكانا آخر يجمع الأدوات الفخارية كالأطباق والزلع والأختام التي كان يصنع بها فطير الملاك عند الأقباط المصريين‏.‏ 

 *الأقسام الداخلية*:  


 *قسم الأيقونات:*





 وأهم وأقدم هذه الايقونات هو ما رسم على ألواح الخشب مباشرة  





*قسم الأخشاب:*





 وأهم ما يحويه المتحف القبطي من الآثار الخشبية من العصور المسيحية المختلفة مجموعة رائعة من أقدم الأفاريز وعليها مناظر نيلية وأسطورية ولوحات وتحوى رسوماً لأشخاص بالألوان. ثم مجموعة من أبواب الكنائس والأديرة على اختلاف أنواعها . وأقدم مذبح خشبي عرف منذ العصور القبطية الأولى حتى اليوم وكذلك أقدم قبة خشبية كانت تظلل مذبح الكنيسة المعلقة. 
 كما يحوى المتحف القبطي مجموعة الآثار الخشبية الهامة التي اقتناها المتحف عام 1947 وهى من أقدم ما عرف من أنواع الأخشاب المنقوش نقوشاً بارزة يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع أو الخامس الميلادي. 



*قسم الأحجار:*
*



*
 يحتوى قسم الاحجار على مجموعة من مخلفات العصورالمسيحية المختلفة من أماكن متعددة وهى ممثلة فى قاعات الطابق الأرضى من الجناح الجديد للمتحف. 







*قسم المخطوطات:*




 توجد بمكتبة المتحف القبطى مجموعة من المخطوطات والتى تقدر بحوالى 700 كتاب (يتراوح عدد صفحات الكتب ما بين40-150 رقة) و حوالى 1000 وثيقة عبارة عن ورق و كتان بالاضافة الى مكتبة فلسفة العارفين بالله وهى عبارة عن 578 ورقة بردى, 







*قسم المعادن:*
*



*
 اهم ما بهذا القسم مجموعة فريدة من الأبواب المصفحة بالبرونز وأدوات المائدة وكرسى وقبة مذبح من البرونز وجميعها من القرن العاشر الميلادى عثر عليها فى مقبرة باحدى الكنائس المهجورة بالفيوم. 










*قسم المنسوجات:*





 وتعتبر المجموعة الفريدة التى يحتفظ بها المتحف القبطى من قطع المنسوجات المتنوعة من العصور القبطية المختلفة من أهم وأثمن المجموعات ، كما انها تساعد على دراسةفن النسيج فى العصر المسيحى. 








*قسم العاج والعظم:*





 يحوى المتحف القبطى مجموعات من العاج والعظم المنقوش، منها مجموعة التماثيل أو الدمى الصغيرة وبعض أدوات الزينة ذات النقوش المختلفة ثم أوانى صغيرة دقيقة ويرجع تاريخ بعضها الى القرن السادس الميلادى*. *




 *قسم الفريسك:*
*



*
 تنتمي غالبية الرسوم الجدارية القبطية إلى الأديرة. 
 لم يكن الهدف من هذه الرسوم أن تمثل أعمالا فنية عظيمة ، و مع ذلك فان بعضها رفيع المستوى. 
 كانت الرسوم تنفذ فوق الجدران المبنية بالطوب اللبن بعد طلائها بطبقة من الملاط الأبيض أو الجص . تتضمن هذه الرسومات مناظر لقصص من العهد القديم و للمسيح و السيدة العذراء، بالإضافة إلى صور الرهبان و القديسين 


 *قسم الفخار والخزف:*




 

 يحوى قسم الفخار والخزف بالمتحف القبطي مجموعة عديدة من الأواني على اختلاف أنواعها وأحجامها، ومن بين تلك الأوانى مجموعة دقيقة الصناعة ولعلها كانت تستعمل فى حفظ أنواع الدهان والعطور أو الكحل، ونشاهد على اسطح بعضها أحياناً أمضاء الصناع أو توقيعات أصحاب المعامل التى صنعت فيها تلك الأوانى. 
 وقد عثر على تلك المجموعات بين أطلال مدينة الفسطاط ويرجع تاريخها الى ما بين القرن الحادى عشر الى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى. 



*قسم الزجاج: *
 تشير المصادر الدينية إلى أن معظم الأواني التي استخدمت في الطقوس الدينية بالكنائس لم تكن من الذهب أو الفضة، بل من الزجاج، تشتمل مجموعة المتحف، معروضات القاعة الثلاثين من الجناح القديم على أوان زجاجية وكؤوس وأوعية، و شمعدانات ، وقنان صغيرة لحفظ العطور، ومسارج غالبيتها من الزجاج المعتم. 

*قسم الخوص والجلد: *
 بالمتحف القبطي قسم خاص لمصنوعات الخوص والجلد، يضم سلالاً صغيرة بأشكال متنوعة صنعت من القش الملون مكونة أشكال جميلة 
تابعونى
:download:
:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

رائع  يا كوكى

شكرااااا على الموضوع والمعلومات  الرائعة

مجهود ضخم

ربنا يبارك اتعابك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع  يا كوكى
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع والمعلومات  الرائعة
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك يا كليمو على التشجيع الجميل ده


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

*تحفة يا بت يا مصيبة
طبعا لسة مخلصتهوش كله بس بجد قبل ما اكمل حبيت اقلك انه رائع بجد امسكلنا متحف متحف كدى وركزى على الرومانى الله يكرمك يا بنتى عايزيين ننجح السنادى كدى ومتسمعيش كلام الواد بيشو هههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة يا بت يا مصيبة
> طبعا لسة مخلصتهوش كله بس بجد قبل ما اكمل حبيت اقلك انه رائع بجد امسكلنا متحف متحف كدى وركزى على الرومانى الله يكرمك يا بنتى عايزيين ننجح السنادى كدى ومتسمعيش كلام الواد بيشو هههههههههههه*



ماتقلقيش يا جى جى هجيبلك الاثار كلها هنا
انشاء الله نعدى يا بيضه لا  انا مش بسمع كلام حد هههههههههه


----------



## fouad78 (4 أبريل 2009)

بجد الموسوعة تحفة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> بجد الموسوعة تحفة
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> سلام ونعمة​



يارب تكون عجبتك
ميرسى يا فؤاد​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات جميله ومجهووود رائع *
*ميرسي يا كوكي تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات جميله ومجهووود رائع *
> *ميرسي يا كوكي تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​



ميرسى كتير يا ميرو لردك الجميل​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااااااااا على الموضوع
مجهود رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل ومسلي كوكي

ومدعوم بصور روووعة 

الرب يباركك ويبارك عملك  

كيرسي ليكي لنقل الموضوع ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع اي الجمال دى يا كوكي
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *شكرااااااااا على الموضوع
> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



ميرسى كتير يا مارثا لردك الحلو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع جميل ومسلي كوكي
> 
> ومدعوم بصور روووعة
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مورا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع اي الجمال دى يا كوكي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​



ثانكس يا الملكه العراقيه لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*تابع المتحف القبطى​**Coptic Icons
الايقونات القبطيه




The word "icon" is taken from EIKON, which means image in Greek; it also means a picture of a saint. In both Coptic and Byzantine understanding, "icon" means an image of the invisible world, which is above and beyond material existence. A consecrated icon becomes a point of contact between the visible and the invisible, between human beings and God. When an icon is received a special liturgy of consecration takes place. Icons are consecrated by the church by a bishop and venerated by Christians.

Coptic icons are a reflection of "popular" art and not royal art of relevant kings and princes as was the case in Ancient Egypt. One of the distinctive characteristics of Coptic iconography is that they do not reflect cruelty or violence - lions will be drawn as if they are stripped of their savage character and icons of martyrs do not express the pain and suffering they have endured. The simplicity of the icons expresses internal quietude and calm or innocence giving the onlooker an internal feeling of inner peace and spirituality.

 Museum exhibits icons from the 15th and 16th centuries
 
كلمة "ايقونة" مأخوذ من EIKON، الأمر الذي يعني في اليونانية الصورة ، بل يعني أيضا صورة للقديس. في كل من فهم البيزنطية والقبطية ، "رمز" تعني صورة العالم الخفي ، الذي يتجاوز وجود مادي. وهناك أيقونة المكرسة تصبح نقطة اتصال بين مرئي وغير مرئي ، وبين البشر والله. عندما تلقي أيقونة خاصة للطقوس تكريس يحدث. ومن الرموز التي شيدت عليها كنيسة اسقف ويقدسه المسيحيون.

الأيقونات القبطية هي انعكاس ل"الشعبية" في الفن وليس الفن الملكية ذات الصلة والملوك والأمراء كما هو الحال في مصر القديمة. واحدة من الخصائص التي تتميز بها  صناعة التماثيل القبطية هو أنها لا تعبر عن القسوة والعنف -- أسود ستوضع كما لو أنها هي تجريدها من الطابع الوحشي والرموز الشهداء لا تعبر عن الألم والمعاناة التي مروا بها. بساطة الأيقونات الداخلية تعرب عن الهدوء والهدوء والبراءة وإعطاء المشاهد داخلي شعور داخلي السلام والروحانية.

  معروضات المتحف من الأيقونات 15th و16th قرون
 





St. Mena - an 18th century traditional style Coptic icon written by Mattary (Photo: Sarah Asaad)

سان مينا -- وهو الأسلوب التقليدي في القرن 18th الأيقونات القبطية التي كتبها Mattary




Triptych of St. Mary and the Divine Child in the center and St. George and St. Dimitrius on each of the doors - 16th century
 

سانت ماري الثلاثية الإلهية والطفل في مركز سانت جورج وسانت ديميتريوس     
على كل واحد من الأبواب-- 16th القرن






St. Mark  (1964) by Dr. Isaac Fanous One of the four evangelist icons exhibited in a 1971 liturgical travelling exhibit to  Alberta, Canada 

سان مارك (1964) للدكتور اسحق فانوس واحد منالاربعه المبشرين عرض الرموز الطقوسية 1971 في معرض متنقل البرتا  في كندا






Holy Family in Egypt written by the Nuns at St. Demiana Convent, Egypt (1988)
 

العائلة المقدسة في مصر كتبها الراهبات في الدير سانت دميانه ، مصر (1988)
:download:
:download:
تابعواااااااا

​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> ودمتى بود​





​


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

_رائع يا كوكى _
_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _رائع يا كوكى _
> _شكرا كتييير _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرسى خالص يا تونى على تشجيعك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2009)

*يُثبت يا معلم
الف مبروووك عقبال الامتحانات ههههههههه
ومتنسيش المتحف المصرى والنبى لحسن دى فيها قطع رقاب
واحلى تقيييم لاحلى كوكى فى الدنيااا30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يُثبت يا معلم
> الف مبروووك عقبال الامتحانات ههههههههه
> ومتنسيش المتحف المصرى والنبى لحسن دى فيها قطع رقاب
> واحلى تقيييم لاحلى كوكى فى الدنيااا30:*



هههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكى
لا مش نسياه هنزله ماتقلقيش لسه قدامنا وقت  وبالذات هنزل البحث كلنا محتاجينه هههههه
ميرسى يا جى جى ليكى ولتقيمك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أبريل 2009)

*



Agpeya

One of the Agpeyas in Coptic and in Arabic. This Agpeya was illustrated by Ananias, a monk who later became Pope Makarius III. The manu****** is dated 1615AM (Coptic Calendar)/1899 AD when he was  in the Monastery of Baramous.  The manu****** is illustrated with geometric crosses and other designs.

الاجبيه

واحدة من الاجابى في القبطية والعربية. هذا وقد تجلى الاجبيه بواسطة أنانياس ، الراهب الذي أصبح فيما بعد البابا مكاريوس الثالث. ويرجع تاريخ المخطوطة 1615AM (التقويم القبطي) / 1899 م عندما كان في ديرالبراموس. المخطوط ويتضح مع هندسية الصلبان وغيرها من المخططات. 








Crosses


The Museum exhibits various styles Coptic hand and altar crosses  used by priests and monks. The museum also exhibits several Ethiopian Orthodox hand crosses in wood (18th century), in silver(about 13th century) and in brass.
One of the unique items in the museum’s collection is a painting of three crosses with many other crosses within each cross and painted on 1mm. geometric paper by Pope Makarius III when he was a monk (1893-1904)




الصلبان


 معروضات المتحف مختلفة من جهة وأساليب القبطية مذبح الصلبان التي استخدمها الكهنة والرهبان. يحتوى المتحف أيضا على  العديد من المعارض الارثوذكسية الاثيوبية من جهة الصلبان الخشبية في (18th القرن) ، وفضة (حوالي القرن 13th) وكبريتات الحديد.
واحد من العناصر الفريدة الموجودة في المتحف هي جمع لوحة من ثلاثة صلبان أخرى كثيرة تعبر في كل يوم عبر ورسمت 1mm.الورقه الهندسيه بواسطه البابا مكاريوس الثالث عندما كان راهب(1893-1904)

 








Woodwork


The Museum carries a small collection of Coptic  wood craftsmanship such as picture *****s,  Korban seals.

18th century picture *****s  - “arabesque style”  with mother of pearl and ivory inlaid work

A 7th century hand carved  Korban seal.  This seal was used in the early Coptic period for the Korban and is now used for the “Futir al Malak” or wafers for the Feast of the Archangels


النجارة


متحف صغير يحمل مجموعة من الحرف الخشبية القبطية مثل صورة الأطار قربان الاختام.



وهناك من جهة 7th القرن المنحوتة قربان الختم. هذا الختم كان يستخدم في بداية الفترة القبطية للقربان ويستخدم الآن ل"ملك Futir الجامعة العربية" أو الرقائق لالعيد من رؤساء الملائكة

     18th القرن صورة أطار -- "أرابيسك الطراز" أم اللؤلؤ والعاج مرصع العمل   









Textiles fragments

The Museum exhibits textile fragments of varying sizes and shapes and designs dating about 6th to 8th centuries.


شظايا المنسوجات

معروضات متحف النسيج شظايا مختلفة الأحجام والأشكال والتصاميم التي يرجع تاريخها إلى 8th عن 6th قرون.
 






Pottery

The Museum exhibits several terra-cotta and porcelain objects.
 Part of a 7th century clay lantern.

الفخار

المتحف معارض عديدة بين الأرض والبورسلين و التراكوتا . جزء من فانوس. الطين  يعود للقرن7th
:download:
:download:
تابعوووووووووووا
 ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*المتحف المصرى*









 *يقع المتحف المصرى بموقعه الحالى  بميدان التحرير  فى قلب  العاصمة  فى المكان  الذي انتقل اليه المتحف حيث كانت البداية عام 1835 بحديقة الازبكية وكان يضم عدداً كبيراً من الآثار المتنوعة ، ثم نقل المتحف بمحتوياته إلى قاعة العرض الثانية بقلعة  صلاح الدين ، وعندما فكر  عالم المصريات الفرنسى " ميريت " وكان يعمل بمتحف اللوفر ، فى زيارة لمصر للحصول على بعض المخطوطات القبطية لضمها إلى مجموعة  باريس فشل فى هذه المهمة لرفض الكنيسة  وإصدارها قراراً  بتحريم بيع المخطوطات ، لذلك قرر البقاء فى القاهرة  للقيام بالتنقيب عن الأثار فى منطقة  سقارة ، وقد افتتح  متحفاً يعرض فيه مجموعة من الأثار على شاطىء النيل عند بولاق ، وعندما تعرضت هذه الاثار  لخطر الفيضان  فى تلك المنطقة  تم نقلها  إلى ملحق خاص بقصر  الخديو إسماعيل  بالجيزة ، ثم جاء عالم المصريات " جاسنون ماسبيرو " وافتتح عام 1902 فى عهد الخديو عباس حلمى الثانى  المبنى الجديد  فى موقعه الحالى فى قلب القاهرة .**
*







  يضم المتحف المصرى  أكثر من 150 ألف  قطعة اثرية  اهمها  المجموعات الاثرية  التى تم العثور  عليها فى مقابر الملوك والحاشية الملكية  للأسرة الوسطى  التى تم العثور عليها فى دهشور  عام 1894 .
  ويضم المتحف  الأن أعظم  مجموعة  اثرية فى العالم تعبر عن كل مراحل التاريخ المصرى القديم  فن الدولة القديمة يضم تماثيل خوفو – منقرع – راجوثب – تمثال شيخ البلد ( كاعبر) الأثاث الجنائزى  الذى وجد فى مقبرة حتب حورس .
   ومن الدولة الوسطى يضم  المتحف تماثيل عينتو حوتب الثانى ، ونماذج وجدت فى مقبرة  شح رع وتماثيل السنوسرت الثالث ، أمنمحات الثالث ، فضلاً عن الحلى الخاصة بأميرات  الدولة الوسطى ( ميريث – ديست – هانور- ميفر ون- بتاح ).
  ومن الدولة الحديثة  يضم المتحف مجموعات الحلى الخاصة بأحونت ، وتماثيل لحتشببسوت و أمنوحتب – إخناتون – نفرتارى – بويا – ثوبا ( والدة اخناتون  وزوجة أمنمحوتب )  كما يخصص الجناح الشمالى بالدور العلوى من المتحف لعرض كنوز توت عنخ آمون  التى تضم أكثر من 3500 قطعة يعرض المتحف لها 1700 قطعة منها فقط 
   وبوجد لكل قطعة ملف معلومات خاصة بها مسجل على اسطوانات  كمبيوتر  لمساعدة الباحثين والراغبين فى الحصول على أية معلومات عن تقنيات المتحف .
   ونظرا لضخامة عدد القطع الأثرية والمقتنيات الأثرية الثمينة في المتحف ، فقد بدأ انشاء متحف جديد ، يليق بقيمة الآثار المصرية و عظمتها بالقرب من الاهرامات ، ويجري العمل فيه حاليا و يستكمل في عام 2009 .
* • قاعة جديدة للمومياوات الفرعونية بالمتحف المصري*
بعد مرور نحو عشر سنوات على افتتاح قاعة المومياوات الملكية بالمتحف المصرى فى القاهرة . افتتحت يوم الأحد الموافق 6 – 8 – 2006 قاعة ثانية تضم 11 مومياء لملوك وكهنة من الأسرتين العشرين والحادية والعشرين. 

 وقد خضعت المومياوات قبل عرضها لعمليات ترميم دقيقة من خلال معمل بحوث الآثار وتم سحب الرطوبة منها ومعالجتها قبل العرض لمنع البكتيريا من النمو حتي لا تتأثر المومياوات سلباً. 

 وقد استغرق إعداد هذه القاعة وتجهيزها عامين كاملين وتم تصميمها وفقاً لأحدث الأساليب العصرية في العرض المتحفي . 

 وتأخذ شكل إحدي المقابر الملكية بوادي الملوك بالبر الغربي بالأقصر ويعلوها سقف مقبي وتنتشر بداخلها إضاءة خافتة مثل القاعة الأولي مضيفة علي هذه المومياوات جلالاً ورهبة يليقان بأصحابها من الملوك العظام الذين حرروا مصر من الغزاة وقادوا حروب التحرير ضد الهكسوس الذين جاءوا من الشرق. 






وتحمل القاعة الجديدة رقم "52" بالطابق العلوي بالمتحف.و تضم 11 مومياء ملكية جميعها بحالة جيدة وتم اكتشافها في خبيئة الدير البحري . وتعرض المومياوات داخل صناديق زجاجية صممت لهذا الغرض، بداخلها أجهزة لقياس وضبط نسبة الرطوبة والحرارة لضمان الحفاظ على المومياء.وتنقسم المومياوات داخل القاعة الى مجموعتين حسب التسلسل التاريخي،تضم المجموعة الأولى مومياوات لبعض ملوك الأسرة العشرين مثل مومياء رمسيس الثالث. ، رمسيس الرابع . أما المجموعة الثانية فتضم مومياوات كهنة امون الذى المعبود الرسمي للإمبراطورية الحديثة فى هذه الفترة ولقب بكبير الآلهة .  

 وقد تمكن كهنة امون من حكم مصر فى الجنوب، وأصبحت طيبة العاصمة الدينية الكبرى للبلاد ولقب الملوك بألقاب الكهنة فأصبحوا الملوك الكهنة وكونوا الأسرة الحادية والعشرين " 1085 - 945 ق.م"، ومن هؤلاء الملوك الكهنة "بانجم الثاني" و"زوجته" "ايست ام خب دي" التى كانت كاهنة المعبودة ايزيس والمعبودين مين وحورس. 

 وتعرض القاعة أيضا مومياوات لملكات من الأسرة الحادية والعشرين منهن "حنوت تاوي" ولها ملامح نوبية وكانت زوجة كبير كهنة "امون بانجم" الأول و"ماعت كا رع" . 
:download:​ ​ *تابعوووووووووووووووووا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*المتحف المصري الجديد*
 

 
 على بعد أميال قليلة غرب القاهرة وبالقرب من أهرامات الجيزة يقوم فريق مكون من 25 مهندسا معماريا مع 350 عامل بالعمل في 
 متحف الآثار العملاق الجديد علي مساحة 117 فدانا. وقد أطلقت مصر حملة لتمويل المشروع الذي تقدر تكلفته بحوالي *550 *مليون دولار.

 وأول محاولة لجمع المال اللازم لبناء المتحف تمثلت في المعرض الجديد للآثار المصرية في متحف الفنون في لوس انجلوس بالولايات المتحدة تحت شعار 'توت عنخ آمون والعصر الذهبي للفراعنة'. 

*من المقرر افتتاح المتحف الجديد عام 2009 ليعرض علي الأقل مائة ألف قطعة أثرية من العصور الفرعوني والروماني واليوناني وهو ما يعني إعطاء دفعة كبيرة لقطاع السياحة .*

 يقام المتحف الجديد علي سهل صحراوي علي حافة وادي النيل. حيث يري زائره اهرامات الجيزة وهي أحد أعظم الآثار في العالم.





 ويشير تصميم المشروع إلي طموح مصري كبير في إخراج تحفة معمارية جديدة بالقرب من أهرامات الجيزة حيث تغطي واجهة المتحف الجديد الألبستر ويتناغم سقفه مع الأهرام.

 وتقود البوابة المثلثة العملاقة في مدخل المتحف إلي باحته الرئيسية التي سيتصدر تمثال ضخم للفرعون رمسيس الثاني يصل وزنه إلي 83 طنا والذي يوجد حاليا في قلب العاصمة بميدان رمسيس.
*ملحوظه *: تمثال رمسيس اتنقل عشان يوضع بالمتحف ده  مش موجود حاليا فى ميدان رمسيس الى فى ا لعاصمه

 فى عام 2002 قام الرئيس حسنى مبارك بوضع حجر الاساس للمشروع ، كما تم الاعلان عن المسابقة الدولية لمشروع تصميم المتحف المصرى الكبير فى عام 2002 والتى تقدم لها 1557 بحث من 83 دولة ، حيث شارك فى التصميم الفائز 14 مكتب استشارى من 5 دول مختلفة .. و تم التعاقد مع فريق التصميم لاعداد المرحلة الاولى والتصميمات التى انتهت فى يونيو 2004 . 

 أما المرحلة الثانية الذى قام بها الفريق انتهت فى يونيو 2005 وذلك لانشاء مركز ترميم الآثار الملحق بالمتحف ومحطة الطاقة الكهربائية ومحطة اطفاء الحريق بحيث يستقبل مركز الترميم الآثار التى ستعرض بالمتحف لاجراء اعمال الصيانة والترميم اللازمة واعدادها بحيث تكون جاهزة للعرض فور الانتهاء من مبنى المتحف .. و تم بالفعل البدء فى مرحلة تأهيل الموقع لمشروع المتحف والتى ستنتهى فى سبتمبر 2005 . 





 و سيتم ربط مشروع المتحف مع هضبة الاهرامات لتكون وحدة واحدة وتنسيق ممر بطول 2 كيلومتر بالاضافة الى عمل اسوار حول موقع المتحف لفصله عن الازدحام المرورى خارجه وتخصيص شبكة مواصلات داخلية وعربات كهربائية لنقل ضيوف المتحف الى كافة ارجاء المتحف والمتنزهات والحدائق التى تحوط به . 

 أما واجهة المتحف ستبلغ مساحتها 600 متر عرض بطول 45 مترا ستتكون من حجارة الالباستر الشفافة .. و مركز الترميم ستبلغ مساحته 14 الف متر ويستغرق بناءه 15 شهرا ويضم معامل متخصصة تحتوى على احدث اجهزة ترميم الاحجار والجلود والمعادن والخشب بالاضافة الى المخازن الاثرية والتى ستقسم حسب نوع الاثار . 

 وسيتم انشاء منطقة ترويحية على مساحة 25 فدان تتضمن اماكن الترفيه والخدمات والحدائق العامة المختلفة والمرافق ومناطق الترفيه والتى ستخدم الجمهور على مدار 24 ساعة وروعى فى فلسفتها تطور الحضارة المصرية وتنوعها وتشمل حدائق ارض مصر ، وحدائق التماثيل الخارجية المتصلة بصالات عرض المتحف ، وحدائق الكثبان الرملية بالاضافة الى مجموعة من الحدائق العامة المتنوعة .

 


 
 أن واجهة المتحف تعلو بارتفاع 5 ادوار وذات حوائط شفافة ومضاءة ليلا لترى من كافة انحاء القاهرة ، فيما روعى فى ارتفاع الحوائط تصل مع ابعاد الهرم الاكبر بيحث اذا اقمنا خطا مستقيما من نهاية حوائط المتحف سيصل الى اعلى قمة للهرم الاكبر بمنطقة الاهرامات . 

 

 
 سيتم ايضا داخل المتحف انشاء متحف للاطفال يخاطب كافل المراحل العمرية لتربية الاجيال الجديدة اثريا وثقافيا بالاضافة الى مركزا للمؤتمرات وقاعات للمحاضرات . 

 

 
 وصف *ستيفن جرونبرج* عضو فريق التصميم الخاص بالقاعات الداخلية للمشروع ، المتحف المصرى الكبير بأنه أعظم مشروع ثقافى عالمى ينفذ خلال القرن الحالى وسيتفوق على متاحف العالم من حيث اهميتها كونه متحفا مصريا وعن الحضارة المصرية ويقام فى  مصر . 

 وقال *ستيفن *ان فريق التصميم الخاص بفلسفة العرض الداخلى للمتحف قام بجولات وزيارات لكافة المتاحف والمعابد والمواقع الاثرية فى مصر وخرج بتصور عام للشكل الذى يمكن ان يكون عليه العرض الداخلى ومستمد من تقنيات العرض والعمارة عند المصرى القديم مع وضع اللمسات الحديثة والمبتكرة بشكل عصرى . 

 وأضاف ان هذا التنوع تضمن فى طرق المداخل والسلالم والممرات الداخلية وطرق وضع التماثيل والقطع الاثرية وفلسفة ابراز الاثر واهميته بالاضافة الى الاستعانة بنفس درجات الالوان التى كانت تميز الفن عند المصرى القديم وهو ما يظهر على جدران المعابد والتمائيل والنقوش الاثرية عند المصرى القديم . 

 وأشار الى أنه سيتم احياء اللغة المصرية القديمة عبر كتابة كافة الارشادات واللافتات التى تصف او تشرح الاثر باللغة العربية واللغة الانجليزية بالاضافة الى اللغة المصرية القديمة المكتوبة بالهيرغليفية ليتثنى للزائر معرفة هذه اللغة والتعايش فى اجواء الماضى العريقة التاريخية . 

 وأخيرا سيقوم فريق التصميم باقامة متاحف داخل المتحف الكبير ، حيث سيتم نقل متحف مراكب الشمس بمنطقة الاهرامات ونقلها الى المتحف الكبير ، بالاضافة الى عمل صورة طبق الاصل من مقبرة توت عنخ أمون وبالشكل الذى وجدت عليه عندما اكتشفت بالاضافى الى الكنوز المختلفة للفرعون الذهبى الصغير ، مع وضع القناع الذهبى النادر فى منتصف قاعة العرض الخاصة به ليتمكن جميع من بالقاعة التمتع بمشاهدته من مختلف الزوايا والاتجاهات .
​


----------



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

مرسي كتير يا سويتي بجد موضوع في قمة الروعة ومتكامل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير يا سويتي بجد موضوع في قمة الروعة ومتكامل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



ثانكس على مرورك الجميل يا pepo_meme


----------



## متى الرسول (22 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة حاجة جميلة ربنا يعوض تعبك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أبريل 2009)

متى الرسول قال:


> بصراحة حاجة جميلة ربنا يعوض تعبك فى هذا الموضوع



ثانكس يا متى


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

*عدى الاسبوع يُفك ميرسى يا قمرة شغل جامد
عقبال كل اسبووووع*


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

*لوحة 10*


تمثال للملك خفرع









يبلغ طولة : 168 سم 
مصنوع من : الديورايت خفرع
عثر علية : بمعبد الوادى بهضبة الجيزة المعبد الخاص للملك خفرع
يوجد حاليا :بالمتحف المصرى

يعتبر هذا التمثال كنز من كنوز متاحف العالم وذلك لان مادة صعبة مادة صعبة التشكيل فيها وعلى الرغم من ذلك ظهرت الملامح
ببراعة ودقة والتمثال دة بجد من اكتر التماثيل اللى عجبتنى جدا فى المتحف 

وصف للتمثال : يظهر المك وهو جالس على كرسى ذو مسند مرتفع من الخلف وعلى جانبى الكرسى يوجد شكل توحيد القطرين "القصبة الهوائية والرئتين " وهو يرمز الى زهرة اللوتس والبردى 
اى ان المللك يجلس على ارض مصر ككل سواء الشمال او الجنوب اى انة ملك القطرين
يعلو المسند من خلف شكل للصقر حورس وهو يضم صاحبة ويحيط برأس الملك 
أختلفة الاراء حول هذ المنظر
ذلك ربما
1- للحماية
2- ربما كان للأتحاد بين حورس السماء وحورس الارض اى ان الملك وجهين لعملة واحدة
3- يحاول الصقر ان يصعد بجسم الملك الى عالم السماء 
4- يمثل الثالوث الملكى 
5- شخصية واحدة ومتمثلة لحورس الشمال وحورس الجنوب 
6 الملك ابن الشمس ويتحد مع المعبود حورس معبود الشمس


المقبض على هيئة أسد رمز لمشرق ومغرب الشمس 
يجلس الملك على كرسى مستقر الايدى على ركبتية ,يرتدى النمس على راسة واللحية المستقيمة 
و ملامحة تظهر شكل الوقار والجدية , و يمسك بيدية اليمنى المكس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 6






على الرغم مما كشف عنه من كسر قليلة من تماثيل كبيرة وصغيرة للملك خوفو، فإن هذا التمثال العاجي الصغير، إنما يعد الوحيد السليم الباقي مما نحت لخوفو، بانى الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة، وذلك بما تتسم به قسمات وجهه، من تعبير واقعي صارم.

إذ يجلس على عرش كان مزينا على جانبي الملك باسمه منقوشا داخل السرخ، وقد كان مستحيلا بغير وجود هذا الاسم، الذي بقى على الجانب الأيمن، أن ينسب هذا التمثال الصغير إلى خوفو.

وقد مثل الملك بتاج مصر السفلى الأحمر، والشنديت، أي بالنقبة القصيرة ذات الطيات، ويمسك بيمناه المذبة الاحتفالية، رمز السلطة، وكان قد كشف عن التمثال في قطعتين، إذ عثر على الجسد أولا، ثم على الرأس، بعد ثلاثة أسابيع.

الأبعاد





العرض ٢.٥ سم 


الارتفاع ٦.٥ سم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 13
تمثال يصور الملك سنوسرت الأول مستنداً إلى عمود، نقش عليه نص هيروغليفى يعدد اسماء وألقاب الملك. وقد صور الملك ملفوفاً مثل أوزوريس على هيئة مومياء وممسكا فى كلتا يديه بعلامة عنخ المنحوتة بشكل بارز. ويرتدى الملك التاج الأبيض مثبتاً به الصل المقدس أو الكوبرا الملكية.

ويعبر وجه الملك البيضاوي عن ملامحه المميزة : العيون الواسعة والحواجب الكثيفة الى جانب الأنف العريض والفم الكبير ذو الشفاة الممتلئة.

الأبعاد





الارتفاع ١٨٠ سم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 18

تألف جهاز توت عنخ أمون الكانوبي من أربعة توابيت رمزية إنسانية صغرى من الذهب، حيث حفظت الأحشاء الداخلية ووضعت في أقسام صندوق الالباستر الكانوبي، وغطيت بسدادات جميلة في صورة رأس الملك.

ويحتضن الصندوق عند أركانه الأربعة نقوشاً بارزة للربات الحاميات: إيزيس ونفتيس وسلكت ونيث.

وقد حفظ صندوق الالباستر بداخل مقصورة من خشب مذهب مزخرف قائما على زحافة، ويقوم على كل من جوانبه الأربعة تمثال للربات الأربع السابقة أيضا.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 22







أقام هذه اللوحة فى تانيس موظف كبير من موظفى رمسيس الثانى يدعى ستى. وكان يحمل بعض الألقاب الهامة منها قائد قلعة الحدود ثارو فى سيناء.

ولقد كرس هذه اللوحة تكريماً للملك ستى الأول والد رمسيس الثانى. وهى تؤرخ للعام 400 من حكم أحد ملوك الهكسوس المسمى عا-بحتى-ست.

وهى تحدد بداية الحقبة التى مضت منذ عهد هذا الحاكم وحتى عدة سنوات مضت من حكم رمسيس الثاتى. فى الجزء العلوى من اللوحة صور رمسيس الثانى وهو يقدم الخمر لستى، رب الحرب والصحراء. وخلف الملك يقف ستى الذى كرس هذه اللوحة وهو يتعبد.

أما باقى اللوحة فهى تسجل اسم وألقاب رمسيس الثانى وكذلك اسم وألقاب هذا الموظف المفوض لإقامة هذه اللوحة تكريماً لستى الأول.

الأبعاد





العرض ١.٤ م 


الارتفاع ٢.٢ م


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 24









كان مرن بتاح، الابن الثالث عشر لرمسيس الثاني، وخليفته على العرش، قد أعاد استعمال هذا اللوح الجرانيتي الأشهب، والذي أقامه في الأصل الملك أمنحتب الثالث، في معبده الجنزي على الضفة الغربية من طيبة. 

قد قسمت قمة هذا اللوح الذي يعلوه قرص الشمس المجنح، بين خراطيش مرن بتاح، إلى قسمين، حيث يتجلى الملك مرن بتاح في كل منهما، بين يدي آمون، ومن خلفه أعضاء من ثالوث طيبة، خونسو عن اليمين، وموت عن الشمال. 

ومن تحت المنظر ترنيمة تتألف من ثمانية وعشرين سطرا في تخليد انتصار مرن بتاح على الليبيين، في عام حكمه الخامس.  

غير أن مرن بتاح في الفقرة الأخيرة من الترنيمة، يذكر لفيفا من الأجناس التي أخضعها، حيث نقش في منتصف السطر السابع والعشرين من النص، اسم إسرائيل بالهيروغليفية. 

وجدير بالذكر، أن طريقة كتابة اسم إسرائيل هنا، إنما تدل على أنهم يومئذ لم يتجاوزوا كونهم قبائل، وليس لهم كيان الدولة.  

وقد أوحى ورود هذه الكلمة لبعض العلماء، أن هذا الملك هو فرعون خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، وإن لم يتوفر على ذلك دليل كاف.





 						الأبعاد

  				العرض ١٦٣ سم 
  				الارتفاع ٣١٨ سم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 16
نقش لرحلة بونت من معبد الدير البحرى







هذا النقش الغائر، واحد من كتل كثيرة منقوشة تسجل البعثة التي أرسلتها الملكة حتشبسوت إلى بلاد بونت التى كانت تقع على الشاطىء الغربى الجنوبى من البحر الأحمر وجنوب مصر، وربما كان جنوب السودان أو أريتريا حاليا. 

ويصور النقش باريحو حاكم بونت وهو يمسك بعصا، وأمامه المصريون بقيادة "بانحسي"؛ يقدمون الجواهر ومعها خنجر ذهبي رائع متقن الصنع. وتقف خلف باريحو زوجته التي تدعى "آتي"؛ وقد صورت بجسد بدين مشوه. 

ومن المرجح أن الفنان المصري قد صورها على هذا النحو لأنها كانت مصابة بمرض يعرف باسم "داء الفيل"؛ المميز بتضخم في جزء من البدن. ومن المحتمل كذلك أن يكون الفنان قد بالغ قليلا لكي يقدم نوعا من الكاريكاتير؛ أو تقليدا فكاهيا لها. 

وقد سجل الفنان جميع تفاصيل الحياة الأفريقية؛ لدرجة أنه صور الطوقين الذين يرتديهما حاكم بونت وزوجته والخطوط المحزوزة على وجهيهما.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحة 20
مومياء رمسيس الثانى







كانت مومياء رمسيس الثانى من ضمن المومياوات التى عثر عليها فى الخبيئة الملكية بالدير البحرى. وكانت مغطاة تماماً بلفائف الكتان التى كتب عليها اسم الملك وألقابه بالخط الهيراطيقى. 

وللمومياء شعر حريرى كان أبيضاً عند الوفاة ثم إصفر بفعل الكيماويات التى استخدمت لحفظ الجثمان. وقد ملئت فتحات الأنف بالصمغ والبذور، ربما لتحفظ شكل الأنف بطريقة أفضل. 

ووفقاً لما أظهرته أشعة اكس فإن الملك كان يعانى من مشاكل فى الأسنان ونقرس حاد فى مفاصل الفخذ. وقد أرسلت مومياء رمسيس الثانى لباريس من أجل مزيد من الدراسة والحفظ. وقد وجد أن الملك توفى فى نهاية عقده الثامن أو بداية عقده التاسع.





 						الأبعاد

  				الطول ١٧٣.٣ سم 




ملحوظه مهمه : رمسيس بيقولوا عليه رعمسسو اوك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه رقم 7
راس تمثال يحتمل انه للملك خوفو







تؤرخ هذه الرأس لأواخر الأسرة الثالثة وبداية الأسرة الرابعة، وتتشابه هذه الملامح من حيث الأنف العريض والشفاه الغليظة وامتلاءة الوجه مع ملامح سنفرو فى رأس أخرى لتمثال من الحجرالجيري أكتشفت فى دهشور الجنوبية ونلاحظ طريقة وضع التاج على رأس الملك لكي يغطي جبين الملك ويميل الرأي لنسبتها إما لخوفو أو سنفرو وهما أكبر ملوك الأسرة الرابعة تأليهاً حيث أخذ كل منهما لقب "نثر عا" أي المعبود الكبير.

ملحوظه هامه للبحث  الصورة الى عندنا شبه دى بس بيقولوا يحتمل انها لخوفو
وهنا بيقولوا فيها ملامح من سنفرو هههههههههههههه مشوها خوفو اوك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 19
كرسى العرش للملك توت عنخ امون


صنع عرش توت عنخ آمون من الخشب المغشي بالذهب والفضة، والمزخرف بأحجار شبه كريمة والزجاج الملون.

وتتمثل الملكة هنا على قائم الظهر، وهي تدهن الملك بالعطر، على حين يرسل قرص الشمس آتون أشعته نحو الزوجين الملكيين.

ويلبس الملك هنا تاجا مركبا وقلادة عريضة، أما الملكة فتضع إكليلا رائعا على رأسها.

هذا وقد طعمت أجسام الملك والملكة بالزجاج الملون، في حين غشيت الأجسام بالفضة محاكاة للكتان الأبيض.

وتتمتع المقدمة من ذراعي العرش بحماية أسدين، على حين شكل الباقي في هيئة ثعبانين مجنحين، متوجين بالتاج المزدوج، حيث يحميان اسم الملك.

وقد زود العرش بمسند للأقدام من الخشب، محفور عليه صور رمزية لأعداء مصر الشماليين والجنوبيين، والمعروفين باسم الأقواس التسعة، وهم مربوطين وممددين على الأرض في إذلال.

أما الطيور المصورة، المعروفة باسم رخيت، والتي تشير إلى عامة الشعب، فهي ممثلة هنا تحت سيطرة الملك.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 11
 تمثال للملك بيبى الثانى وهو جالس على حجر والدته

كان هذا التمثال من عهد الملك بيبى الاول وكان هناك تمثال فريد من الالبستر لزوجته الملكه (عنخس مرى رع )
مثلها وهى جالسه وتمسك بابنها الطفل بيبى الثانى وكما لو كان اراد ان يرفع من قدر امه لتصير فى مكانة الالهة ( ايزة)

ده من كتاب فمش هعرف اجيب صورة اوك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 15

* التابوت الخاص بتحتمس الأول ( المتحف المصرى ) ،  نحت هذا من      صخور الحجر الرملي المتبلور (الكوارتزيت) , وقد ربط قدماء المصريين بين عبادة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      الشمس وهذه المادة التي كانت تستخرج من محاجر قريبة من مدينة عين شمس.
    والطرف المواجه للمشاهد يناظر موقع قدمى المومياء. وتجثم إيزيس فوق العلامة      الدالة على الذهب، وتمسك بحلقة "شن" للحماية.
    وتظهر نفتيس في وضع مماثل؛ على الطرف المقابل من التابوت. وتبدي كل معبودة من      الاثنتين، على رأسها، رمزها الخاص بها؛ فوق غطاء الرأس "الخات"، بالصل المقدس      في المقدمة.
    ويظهر على الجانبين الطويلين للتابوت أبناء حورس الأربعة؛ مثنى - مثنى، مع      المعبود أنوبيس. والجانب الأيسر محلى بزوج من عيون "أوجات". وتتعلق التعاويذ      المكتوبة بحماية وحفظ الجسد.
    وكان هذا التابوت ينتمي أصلا إلى الملكة حتشبسوت، بعد اعتلائها العرش. وفي      مناسبة نقل مومياء والدها، خصص التابوت لتحتمس الأول؛ ونقل إلى مقبرة الملكة.*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 17

لوحة لإخناتون وعائلته








في هذا اللوح من الحجر الجيري يتجلى إخناتون وأسرته على هيئة عائلة مقدسة. إذ يعد نوعا من أيقونة، تحفظ في مقصورة في بيت العمارنة.  

ويصور هذا اللوح ذي الإفريز، منظر يعبر عن لحظة خاصة من حياة الأسرة المالكة اليومية، في حماية آتون.  

إذ يجلس الزوجان الملكيان متقابلين على كرسيين، عليهما وسادتان، وبينهما تقف كبرى بناتهما مريت آتون، على حين ترى الأختان الصغريان في حجر أمهما. 

أما إخناتون، فقد مثل بملامحه المتميزة، وتاج أزرق، ونقبة ذات ثنايا.  

أما زي نفرتيتي، فيتألف من تاجها المرتفع، والمئزر التقليدي الطويل، مثبتا في مكانه بحزام.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 21

تمثال الملك رمسيس الثانى والمعبود بتاح-تا-تنن





يصور هذا التمثال الملك رمسيس الثانى والمعبود بتاح-تا-تنن رب منف إلى يساره، جالسين على مقعد ذو ظهر مرتفع، وقد وضع الرب الملقب بأبو الملك، ذراعه خلف ظهر الملك. ويوحد هذا الوضع بين رمسيس الثانى والرب، كما يدل على تقديسه الذى ظهر على أغلب آثاره. 

يرتدي رمسيس الثانى نقبة الشنديت وغطاء الرأس ذو الثنيات المعروف بالنمس، ويحميه الصل المقدس أو ثعبان الكوبرا. أما اللحية المستعارة فقد ثبتت على الذقن عن طريق شريطين متصلين بغطاء الرأس. 

ويرى الملك بملامحه النموذجية كشاب ذو عينان ضيقتان مسحوبتان وفم ممتلئ. أما الرب فيلبس شعرا مستعارا، كما أنه كان يقبض على علامة عنخ، رمز الحياة المديدة. 

وقد نقش ظهر التمثال بنص وخراطيش رمسيس الثانى، بينما يزين جوانب الكرسى بعلامة السما-تاوى، رمز وحدة الأرضين.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 5

الهرم الجنوبى للملك سنفرو

الجهة الجنوبية والاخر فى الجهة الشمالية..
ويبلغ ارتفاع الهرم الجنوبى حوالى 101.15 مترا ، وله مدخل فى الضلع الشمالى واخر فى الضلع الغربى ويتميز بأن كساءه الخارجى لازال فى حالة جيدة...ويعرف بالهرم المنحنى.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 3

لوحه منحوته من الشست

شرع المصريون منذ حقبة ما قبل الأسرات، في استخدام ألواح من أحجار الشست لطحن الملاخيت، ومادة الجالينا، وهي كبريتيد الرصاص. وقد كانت هذه المواد تستخدم لتجميل العين، لأسباب تجميلية وصحية. 

أما هذه الألواح، فكان لها أشكال هندسية، بالإضافة إلى أشكال الحيوانات والدروع. 

وقد نقش عليها أحياناً بعض الأحداث التاريخية، والدينية والأسطورية. وفي بعض الأحيان، كان يتم وضع الألواح المنقوشة في المعابد كنذور. 

ويعد لوح نارمر، ولوح الليبيين، من أهم الألواح التي تم اكتشافها حتى الآن. وهناك ألواح أخرى، تعرض بمتحف الأشموليان، في أكسفورد بلندن


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

لوحه 14

نقش لتحتمس الثالث بتاج الآتف








يمثل هذا النقش البارز الجيد الملك تحتمس الثالث باللحية الملكية الطويلة والقلادة الكبيرة وتاج الآتف. وملامح الملك فى هذا النقش تتفق مع الملامح المميزة لأسرة التحامسة والمعروفة بالأنف الصغيرة المرتفعة قليلاً لأعلى. 

وقد عبر الفنان هنا عن ملك شجاع وقوى محدداً لهدفه. ولقد أظهر تحتمس الثالث هذه الصفات عندما مد نفوذ مصر وتأثيرها من الجندل الرابع فى السودان وحتى ضفاف نهر الفرات فى شمالى سوريا.


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

الصيغة النهائية وستيم الحاقها بالصور الناقصة اول باول​ 
لوحة ( 1 )

رسوم اوانى فخارية ( عصر حضارة نقادة الثانية )

ظهرت قرب نهاية هذا العصر وظهرت الاوانى ذات الايدى المموجة ويلاحظ ان هذه الاوانى قد ظهرت فى فلسطين خلال عصر البرونز المبكر كما ظهرت ايضا الاوانى المحززة وظهر منها نوعين الاول الفخار الاسود المحزز وظهر فى الاوانى ذات الفوهة المفتوحة وظهرت الحزوز بمادة بيضاء اما النوع الاخر من الاوانى المحززة فكان اونى بسيطة استخدمت المسامير او الاصابع لعمل الحزوز وهى تشبه الاوانى المزينة وزينت الاوانى بزينات تعكس اوجه الحياه فى مصر خلال هذه المرحلة فكثت اشكال المراكب ذات المقاصير وظهرت رموز معلقة على سوارى هذه المراكب وعرفت بعض هذه الرموز فيما بعد وكان لبعض هذه المراكب مقصورتين وزينت الاوانى ايضا بزينات كان معظمها عبارة عن طقوس دينية ومناظر اشجار وطيور وحيوانات اما مناظر الصيد فقد كانت نادرة 



_____________________________

لوحة ( 2 )

مشط من العاج ( عصر ما قبل الاسرات الاخير )


_______________________________

لوحة ( 3 )

لوحه منحوته من الشست ترجع الى عصر حضارة نقادة الثانية او الثالثة ( لوحة اكسفورد )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 3





swety koky girl قال:


> شرع المصريون منذ حقبة ما قبل الأسرات، في استخدام ألواح من أحجار الشست لطحن الملاخيت، ومادة الجالينا، وهي كبريتيد الرصاص. وقد كانت هذه المواد تستخدم لتجميل العين، لأسباب تجميلية وصحية.
> 
> أما هذه الألواح، فكان لها أشكال هندسية، بالإضافة إلى أشكال الحيوانات والدروع.
> 
> ...


 

__________________________

لوحة ( 4 )

المقبرة الجنوبية ومقاسير فى مجموعة الملك ( نثر رخت ) الجنوبية فى ثقارة


__________________________


لوحة ( 5 )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 5





swety koky girl قال:


> الهرم الجنوبى للملك سنفرو
> 
> الجهة الجنوبية والاخر فى الجهة الشمالية..
> ويبلغ ارتفاع الهرم الجنوبى حوالى 101.15 مترا ، وله مدخل فى الضلع الشمالى واخر فى الضلع الغربى ويتميز بأن كساءه الخارجى لازال فى حالة جيدة...ويعرف بالهرم المنحنى.


 

___________________

لوحة ( 6 )

تمثال للملك خوفو مصنوع من العاج




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 6





swety koky girl قال:


> على الرغم مما كشف عنه من كسر قليلة من تماثيل كبيرة وصغيرة للملك خوفو، فإن هذا التمثال العاجي الصغير، إنما يعد الوحيد السليم الباقي مما نحت لخوفو، بانى الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة، وذلك بما تتسم به قسمات وجهه، من تعبير واقعي صارم.
> 
> إذ يجلس على عرش كان مزينا على جانبي الملك باسمه منقوشا داخل السرخ، وقد كان مستحيلا بغير وجود هذا الاسم، الذي بقى على الجانب الأيمن، أن ينسب هذا التمثال الصغير إلى خوفو.
> 
> ...


 
وعُثر على التمثال فى معبد الاله اوزير بابيدرس
_______________________

لوحة ( 7 )





swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه رقم 7





swety koky girl قال:


> راس تمثال يحتمل انه للملك خوفو
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وقد جاء الرأى فى تشابه التمثال مع الملك سنفرو بعد ان عشر الدكتور احمد فخرى على رأس من الحجر الجيرى لاحد تماثيله فى دهشور الجنوبية من حيث طريقة وضع التاج على رأس الملك 


______________________

لوحة ( 8 )

رأس تمثال يحتمل انه للملك خوفو


__________________________


لوحة ( 9 )

تمثال للمهندس المعمارى هم ايونو مهندس الهرم الاكبر 


__________________________


لوحة ( 10 )




جيلان قال:


> *لوحة 10*





جيلان قال:


> تمثال للملك خفرع من الديوريت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
______________________

لوحة ( 11 )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 11





swety koky girl قال:


> تمثال للملك بيبى الثانى وهو جالس على حجر والدته
> 
> كان هذا التمثال من عهد الملك بيبى الاول وكان هناك تمثال فريد من الالبستر لزوجته الملكه (عنخس مرى رع )
> مثلها وهى جالسه وتمسك بابنها الطفل بيبى الثانى وكما لو كان اراد ان يرفع من قدر امه لتصير فى مكانة الالهة ( ايزة)


 
____________________

لوحة ( 12 )

لوحة ( انتف ) الاسرة التاسعة من زراع او النجا


__________________________


لوحة ( 13 )

تمثال من الحجر الجيرى للملك ( سنوسرت الاول ) فى معابد الكرنك




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 13





swety koky girl قال:


> تمثال يصور الملك سنوسرت الأول مستنداً إلى عمود، نقش عليه نص هيروغليفى يعدد اسماء وألقاب الملك. وقد صور الملك ملفوفاً مثل أوزوريس على هيئة مومياء وممسكا فى كلتا يديه بعلامة عنخ المنحوتة بشكل بارز. ويرتدى الملك التاج الأبيض مثبتاً به الصل المقدس أو الكوبرا الملكية.
> 
> ويعبر وجه الملك البيضاوي عن ملامحه المميزة : العيون الواسعة والحواجب الكثيفة الى جانب الأنف العريض والفم الكبير ذو الشفاة الممتلئة.
> 
> ...


 

____________________

لوحة ( 14 )

نقش يوضح الملم ( تحوتمس الاول )





swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 14





swety koky girl قال:


> نقش لتحتمس الثالث بتاج الآتف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

___________________________


لوحة ( 15 )

تابوت الملك تحتمس الاول




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 15





swety koky girl قال:


> * التابوت الخاص بتحتمس الأول ( المتحف المصرى ) ، نحت هذا من صخور الحجر الرملي المتبلور (الكوارتزيت) , وقد ربط قدماء المصريين بين عبادة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_________________________

لوحة ( 16 )

نقش يوضح ملك وملكة بونت ( الدير البحرى ) توجد حاليا بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 16





swety koky girl قال:


> نقش لرحلة بونت من معبد الدير البحرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...





____________________

*يُتبع*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

لوحة ( 17 )

نقش يوضح اخناتون وعائلته ( العمارنة )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 17





swety koky girl قال:


> لوحة لإخناتون وعائلته
> 
> 
> 
> ...







____________________________

لوحة ( 18 )

الاوانى الكانوبية للملك ( توت عنخ امون )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 18





swety koky girl قال:


> تألف جهاز توت عنخ أمون الكانوبي من أربعة توابيت رمزية إنسانية صغرى من الذهب، حيث حفظت الأحشاء الداخلية ووضعت في أقسام صندوق الالباستر الكانوبي، وغطيت بسدادات جميلة في صورة رأس الملك.
> 
> ويحتضن الصندوق عند أركانه الأربعة نقوشاً بارزة للربات الحاميات: إيزيس ونفتيس وسلكت ونيث.
> 
> وقد حفظ صندوق الالباستر بداخل مقصورة من خشب مذهب مزخرف قائما على زحافة، ويقوم على كل من جوانبه الأربعة تمثال للربات الأربع السابقة أيضا.




________________________


لوحة ( 19 )

كرسى العرش للملك ( توت عنخ امون )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 19





swety koky girl قال:


> كرسى العرش للملك توت عنخ امون
> 
> 
> صنع عرش توت عنخ آمون من الخشب المغشي بالذهب والفضة، والمزخرف بأحجار شبه كريمة والزجاج الملون.
> ...




______________________________

لوحة ( 20 )

مومياء الملك ( رعمسسو الثانى )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحة 20





swety koky girl قال:


> مومياء رمسيس الثانى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




___________________________

لوحة ( 21 )

الملك رعمسسو الثانى مه الاله بتاح تاتنن ( معبد بتاح فى منف )




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 21





swety koky girl قال:


> تمثال الملك رمسيس الثانى والمعبود بتاح-تا-تنن
> 
> 
> 
> ...




___________________________


لوحة ( 22 )

لوحة للملك رعمسسو الثانى من الحجر الجيرى




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 22





swety koky girl قال:


> أقام هذه اللوحة فى تانيس موظف كبير من موظفى رمسيس الثانى يدعى ستى. وكان يحمل بعض الألقاب الهامة منها قائد قلعة الحدود ثارو فى سيناء.
> 
> ولقد كرس هذه اللوحة تكريماً للملك ستى الأول والد رمسيس الثانى. وهى تؤرخ للعام 400 من حكم أحد ملوك الهكسوس المسمى عا-بحتى-ست.
> 
> ...




_______________________________

لوحة ( 23 )

الملك رعمسسو الثانى جالسا على يمينه المعبود امون وعلى يساره المعبودة موت


___________________________


لوحة ( 24 )

لوحة النصر للملك ( مرنبتاح ) والمعروفة باسم لوحة اسرائيل




swety koky girl قال:


> لوحه 24





swety koky girl قال:


> كان مرن بتاح، الابن الثالث عشر لرمسيس الثاني، وخليفته على العرش، قد أعاد استعمال هذا اللوح الجرانيتي الأشهب، والذي أقامه في الأصل الملك أمنحتب الثالث، في معبده الجنزي على الضفة الغربية من طيبة.
> 
> قد قسمت قمة هذا اللوح الذي يعلوه قرص الشمس المجنح، بين خراطيش مرن بتاح، إلى قسمين، حيث يتجلى الملك مرن بتاح في كل منهما، بين يدي آمون، ومن خلفه أعضاء من ثالوث طيبة، خونسو عن اليمين، وموت عن الشمال.
> 
> ...





______________________

انتهى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

يخليكى لينا يا جى جى ​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

*ويخليكى يا قمرة منتى الى جيباهم*
بالنسبة لبقية الصور بقى سلميلى على الايحاء :hlp:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ويخليكى يا قمرة منتى الى جيباهم*
> بالنسبة لبقية الصور بقى سلميلى على الايحاء :hlp:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:hlp:
قولى يارب


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

> غير أن مرن بتاح في الفقرة الأخيرة من الترنيمة، يذكر لفيفا من الأجناس التي أخضعها، حيث نقش في منتصف السطر السابع والعشرين من النص، اسم إسرائيل بالهيروغليفية.
> 
> وجدير بالذكر، أن طريقة كتابة اسم إسرائيل هنا، إنما تدل على أنهم يومئذ لم يتجاوزوا كونهم قبائل، وليس لهم كيان الدولة.
> 
> وقد أوحى ورود هذه الكلمة لبعض العلماء، أن هذا الملك هو فرعون خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، وإن لم يتوفر على ذلك دليل كاف.



*على فكرة علماء مبيفهوش لان الى كان ايام موسى الفرعون منتصرش عليهم بالعكس ده كل قواته ماتت  وبعدين هينقش الكلام ده امتى وهما كلهم غرقوا فى البحر اصلا فى وقتها
ايه الناس دى ياختى
يا لهوى اتخرج بس وهدوخهم انا العالم دى كمان عندى ملاحظات على الاسكندر هتلقب الدنيا اتفرجى عليا يا كوكى كمان سنتين هههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *على فكرة علماء مبيفهوش لان الى كان ايام موسى الفرعون منتصرش عليهم بالعكس ده كل قواته ماتت  وبعدين هينقش الكلام ده امتى وهما كلهم غرقوا فى البحر اصلا فى وقتها
> ايه الناس دى ياختى
> يا لهوى اتخرج بس وهدوخهم انا العالم دى كمان عندى ملاحظات على الاسكندر هتلقب الدنيا اتفرجى عليا يا كوكى كمان سنتين هههههههههههه*



اتصدقى يا جى جى انا كمان لفتت نظرى اوى الجزء الى اقتبستيه ده هههههههههههههههه
دفعتنا لما تتخرج هتظبطهم  بس نتخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررج​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2009)

رأس تمثال للاسكندر الأكبر







بقايا رأس تمثال من رخام أبيض للاسكندر الأكبر على الأسلوب الإغريقي وقد كسرت الأنف والذقن، حيث صورت القسمات هنا على النمط الليبى مختلطاً بنعومة المثال براكسيتلس. 

يشير الشعر الثعباني إلى الجانب البطولي من شخصية الاسكندر، حيث يلتفت الرأس قليلاً إلى اليسار مع نظرة إلى أعلى وشفتين ممتلئتين.






الأبعاد

الارتفاع ٢٣ سم 





​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا عالموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااا عالموضوع الرائع​*



ميرسى كتير يا رنا لمرورك​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2009)

حفلت منطقة سقارة بالذات بالعديد من المصاطب لأنها كانت جبانة لمدينة "منف" العاصمة. وكانت المصاطب تبنى فى بعض الأحيان فى صفوف متراصة بينها شوارع كأنها مدينة بذاتها. وعموماً كان الأمراء يشيدون مصاطبهم لتكون حول مقبرة الملك فى نفس المنطقة لغرضين أساسيين:


أولاً: غرض دينى .. لقد اعتقدوا أن الملك بعد وفاته يصير إلهاً ويحكم مع الآلهة وبذلك يكونون فى رعايته.


ثانياً: غرض اقتصادى .. ويتلخص فى أنهم إذا ما بنوا مقابرهم بجانب مقبرة الملك تمتعوا بالهبات الملكية من أحجار وتوابيت، كما تتمتع أرواحهم بعد موتهم بالقرابين الملكية.

وعموماً فإن المصاطب أبنية مستطيلة الشكل يكثر وجودها فى جبانة "ممفيس" (منف) التى تمتد من أبو رواش شمالاً إلى دهشور جنوباً فى مسافة يزيد طولها على خمسة وعشرين ميلاً. ويتراوح عرضها بين ميلين ونصف ميل. وهى غالباً أكبر جبانة فى العالم، وكانت خاصة بمدينة "منف" عاصمة البلاد فى الدولة القديمة، وأكبر المدن المصرية فى ذلك الوقت.

والمصاطب هى الاسم الذى أُطلق على المقابر القديمة للأمراء والعظماء. ويختلف حجمها بحسب مكانة صاحبها. فمنها ما يتراوح ارتفاعه بين عشرة أمتار وثلاثة عشر متراً. ويبلغ طوله خمسين متراً، وعرضه 27 متراً. ومنها ما لم يتجاوز ارتفاعه ثلاثة أمتار وعرضه خمسة أمتار، وطوله ثمانية أمتار.

وجوانب المصاطب منحدرة بصفة عامة. وهى إما أن تكون مبنية من اللبن (الطوب النيئ)، أو من الحجر الجيرى. وكان يشترط فى المصاطب أن تواجه جدران كل منها الجهات الأربع الأصلية وأن يجرى محورها الرئيسى من الشمال إلى الجنوب.

وقد أقيمت المصاطب فى الجيزة بطريقة منظمة تفصل بينها شوارع مستقيمة، على حين أنها فى سقارة قد بنيت مبعثرة. وكان بابها يواجه الشمال أو الجنوب فى المعتاد.

ولكل مصطبة فى العادة واجهة يتوسطها باب المقبرة الذى يقودنا إلى حجرة متسعة يقال لها المزار. وهى حجرة استقبال كان يجتمع فيها أقارب المتوفى، وأصدقاؤه الكهنة، ليحتفلوا بتقديم القرابين فى الأعياد والمواسم.

وكانوا يرسمون المأكل والمشرب على جدران هذه الحجرة، وأضافوا إليها رسم ممتلكات الميت، وقطعانه وخدمه وعبيده، وكل ما كان يتمتع به فى الحياة الدنيا. ويرسمون إلى جانب هذا رعاة الماشية، وصائدى الغزال، كما رسموا عملية حرث الأرض وإعدادها للبذر، ثم نمو النبات وحصاده وتذريته وخزنه وطحنه، وكذلك رسموا النساجين والصائغين والنجارين. أما صاحب المقبرة فكان يُرسَم برسم كبير يمثله مشرفاً على خدمه وعبيده.

وكان الأهل والأقارب يحملون فى الأعياد والمواسم قرابين أمام الباب الوهمى الذى يوجد فى المزار. وهو ليس باباً حقيقياً ولكنه صنع على شكل الباب، وتم حفره فى حجر الجانب الغربى من المزار. وتكون حجرة الدفن دائماً خلفه. وبذلك تتمكن روح الميت التى تسكن فى موميائه من اختراق هذا الباب، والدخول إلى المزار للاشتراك مع الأهل والأصدقاء فى الاحتفالات والتمتع بقربهم، وكان أجدادنا من المصريين يدعون هذه الروح "الكا".​


----------



## ooo_ooo (10 مايو 2009)

لو فيها ثقاله ممكن تبقي تقولي التمثال مثل ما بتقولي بس ++ اين يود هذا التمثال علشضان نستفيد اكتر ممكن ؟​


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2009)

ooo_ooo قال:


> لو فيها ثقاله ممكن تبقي تقولي التمثال مثل ما بتقولي بس ++ اين يود هذا التمثال علشضان نستفيد اكتر ممكن ؟​



*الموضوع متقسم متحف يونانى ثم قبطى وهكذا وكل ما يندرج تحته بيخص المتحف المذكور بالعنوان
ثم تم اضافة بحث للموضوع فيه تماثيل بعضها مذكور مكانها وبعضها لا
بس عموما اوك اى اضافة جديدة هيتم وضع مكان التمثال فيها انت تؤمر
ولو فى اى سؤال عن الى فات احنا تحت امرك ندور *


----------

